# St Barts IVFers : Part 37



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh me first!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on your new arrival !!!!

Morning everyone.

I'm still waiting for the letter.......... I really must learn the art of patience methinks !


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

wow! i was just about to say i was still waiting but then the postman came!!! got my appointment on 21st October    

nix hope yours comes soon!   yours was only sent a week or so after mine so it shouldnt be too much longer hopefully

xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad it's come through Jo - that appointment will be in here in no time!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hettie

Congratulations on the birth of baby Nathan!!! Ive got goosebumps too!!! 
Awwwww bless him.
Cant wait to read the birth story!!! 

Love Jen xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
nuttty- great that you got your letter will come round in no time!! remember if you can get your hormone bloods done by gp that way you wont need them for when you go there, also have you had your ruebella? cause they check you for that, and then you will have to have bloods done for hiv ect. see your hormone tests only last 6 months and then you have to have them checked again.

new page so lets hope this becomes a good news page all round!!      to everyone.

well just to let you know that i have my follow up appointment on the 10th getting excited but nervous hoping that tests are good and we can go forward


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Zoie,

Could I just pick your brains please ?  How long did it take from your referral to initial appointment at Barts ?  And what did they do there ?

Thanks!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i think it took about 6 weeks to go back and see dr haloob at basildon then it took around 4/5 weeks for my apointment at barts although i was told 2 weeks!! please remember that i might go through quicker due to circumstances , see i have a lung diease which would get worse with age so the quicker i can get done the bietter i would be able to carry.
once i had my first appointment at barts i had to wait 2 months for this follow up but this was due to my dh having to be genetic tested which takes 6/8 weeeks. 
when i was up for my appointment i had a scan to check all looking ok, dh had to do a sa, then we saw the nurse who goes over what they think is best treatment for you. ie ivf/icsi we having ivf due to dh having brill!! sperm. then you go and see the doc which then goes through history ect and then gives you the forms to have blood tests. once you had these you will fet a follow up appointment. i think when i go on the 10th i get blood results and then talk about treatment ect and go on the waiting list which at the mo is 3/4 months. im kinder hoping i might get in this year but still its not long to wait!
hope this helps.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for that Zoie,

I was told at my hospital (queens in Romford) that it was currently 18 weeks from referral and I think I was kidding myself that referral meant when my current consultant referred me to Barts, but seems like it's more like 18 weeks from my first appointment at Barts!  Oh well !!

Good luck with your next appointment.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

they have a scheme which is you have to have your appointment wthin 18 weeks. so you will be seen by barts within 18 weeks, but then you normally have to go back for a follow up appointment which can vary to what tests have to come back and when they have a slot.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmmmm.  I thought getting treatment within 18 weeks sounded a bit too good to be true !!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

i have had all the blood tests needed - had those done last month to speed up the appointment process etc. i didnt have hiv though i dont think, although cant be sure as had so many! i think im realistically looking at starting tx next year now as i heard they dont work half of dec due to xmas etc   

does anyone know about what E2 level would be a good result? doctor just rang to say its 63 which is low  

good luck for appointment zoie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't help with the E2 reading Jo - I am never very sure what my results should be and my consultant never really said anything other than all normal to me which is quite frustrating when you're eager for information !

I've also had all my bloods done, except for HIV.  Apparently my GP should send me for them but he refused, so now I have to wait to see them at Barts and get me to send me for that one.  My GP is useless !


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

My gp is quite good - although maybe a bit clueless about some things! I kinda tell him what I want doing and he writes the blood form out for me and I get them done at the hospital where they operate a ticket system.

Does anyone know whether you need the hiv test done then re-done 3 months later? Im sure i read somewhere that they make you do that?

Jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i think you only have to be tested for hiv the once 
i had hiv, hep b , hep c, ruebella and hormones done on day 2/3.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

i normally post on the norwich thread

jo u only need your hiv/hep bloods done once a year. i had my first lot done by doc then the following year at the clinic

hope this helps

em x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks girls  

zoie good luck for follow up appointment  

em good luck for test day  

xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Got my referral letter through last week, so will give Barts a call this week to remind them I'm here !!

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

great nix76 you will have your appointment in no time, but do give them a ring to chase them up as there admin is abit slow, i just rang them to make sure my appointment hasnt changed as before we got up there to be told they had changed it!!! 
im under dr tozer although ive not actually met her yet 
i have my follow up wednesday and am not sure what to expect as on the letter it says i will see a clinician is this a under dr or just a nurse??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anyone have the number I should call to chase up ?

My letter was sent to Dr. Tozer too.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

you can ring this number which is switchboard (02073777000) this way you can ask for fertility clinic.
dr tozer secutary ( 02076017175)
for appointments ( 02076018099) i think this is to change or cancels your appointments. its the appointment offfice.
when i wanted to chase up my first apointment i spoke to a lady who deals with the referals this is 
a lady called annunette i dont have her number so you could ring switch board and ask for her!! she will know what stage your referal is at.
i really hope this helps xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

nix ive only got the number for NFU so not sure if that will help you? i did just look for the cons secretary number at barts that i was given but cant find it, sorry   

hope you get it soon xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks girls,

have spoken to Dr. Tozers secretary and she said that I should be getting an appointment through for October in a couple of weeks to go in for initial tests and a consultation.  After that, if all OK, onto the waiting list which is about 3-4 months.  I hope it goes quickly..........

x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

nix sounds like we might end up being cycle buddies as my initial appointment is october too


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all 

I haven't posted for a while. I'm pleased to hear that everyone's referrals seem to have come through after a few delays. Looks like there are quite a few of us at around the same stage so hopefully we'll all be able to support eachother and share tips about the whole process. I was at Barts last week for a hysteroscopy to have some polyps removed, it all seemed to go smoothly. I'm hoping to get started by the end of the year, fingers crossed. I seem to have a different consultant from the rest of you, I have Mr al Shawaf. I have heard that Ms Tozer is lovely (on this forum).

Zoie, lots of luck for your appoitment tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. 

xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi j32

im not sure who my cons is?   it doesnt say on the letter but its whoever goes to the norwich clinic who will be my cons

xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

my consultant is mr al shawaf aswell but i have never met him yet, always seen different ones!


half way through 2ww and no af as yet, it is due sun14th/mon15th coming and test day is wed 17th so we will see which comes first!!

love to all
em x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good luck iwannabigbelly


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

goodluck iwannabigbelly hoping all stays put   just take it easy and spoil yourself with cream cakes


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

funny you should say that zoie i had a fresh cream dougnut yesterday........................yummy


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck iwannabigbelly!  Keep us posted.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

i will hun

well its a week till testing, and actually this first week of 2ww has gone really quick. dont know what to make of my body i dont really feel like af is coming i do normally feel it by now. af is due this weekend coming either sun or mon and since last ivf i have been regular as clockwork. if i can get to mon with out af i may well think i could be in with a chance. i have decided that if no af mon i may well test. but i will see how i feel. cause itested last time 4 days early and got bfp 4 days in a row but started bleeding and even the day before test it was bfp, then on test day it was bfn. how cruel. so gotta be good this time as it wasnt nice. i am sure i was pg last time but it was chem pg

em x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck Em  

Wishing you much sanity in the next week

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all had appointment and all test results are good and now its a waiting game as we are on the list, she said it 3 months but cause of december and them not doing tx in that month i will be looking at the new year.
i asked to go onto the cancelation list aswell just to see if it helps?
i was wondering if anyone on here has/had only 1 embryo put back and if so what out come?
reason im asking is they only want to put 1 back due to my illness and they are gonna have a meeting to discuss it cause iwant 2!!
i have acouple of questions for you girls aswell
1- what happened to you when you was told your were on the list? did you get a letter of just wait or do you ring and ask about being on the list??

2- did any of you get your embryos frozen and if you did , did you pay it all in one or over a period?

see i dont know what to do now , do i just wait for the phone call in the new year or do i have to keep track of whats going on with reguards to the waiting list?

hope you can help xx


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Egg collection today 10.00am at St Barts!!!!   am still a bit tired but it went okay.
5 Eggs collected and I hope the phone call tomorrow will be good news.....
Is 5 eggs enough I wonder

Regarding the waiting list, I would definitely call a few times and don't wait till they call you. Make sure the ladies in the appointment dept get know your name.  I am sure it helps.
We had a bit of a nightmare getting the ivf started (administrative problems at st barts), but now everything seems to be running smoothly. By the way Dr. Tozer is lovely.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow XXX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats on your egg colection today!! how did you find it? if im honest i am petrified! ( spelling wrong sorry)
was wondering how long did you wait roughly?
i was thinking of giving it about 3 weeks and then ring them to make sure im on the list and where abouts i am.
i have never seen dr tozer yet but i have her under study doc dont know her name but she is skinny with little moles on her face! oh god how horrible did that seem but i cant spell name


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

myrnah congrats on egg collection - let us know when you get the call about how many embies you have  

can i just ask, will barts make me try IUI before IVF?   ive not been offered it by my cons at my local hospital but it seems most people try it before IVF ?

jo xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats Myrnah and good luck for today   . 

Zoie, glad all your tests came back fine and you're now on the list, not long now. I would definitely give them a call after a while to check you're on the the list. A few people on here have talked about admin problems so best to check. I never received any letters to say I'm on the list and I think I still need a follow-up appointment for my op. However I've spoken to them a couple of times and they seem to have me on some list (I was 200 and something!!! sounds alot to me). I recently called them because I might have to be out of the counrty for a week at the end of November for work. The woman I spoke to said that once you have reached the top of the list they give you a call and ask for the 1st day of your cycle. 

Didn't someone on here say something about going in for an information day about a month before treatment and they go through all the drugs and show you how to administer medication etc... I may be dreaming. 

Em, hope you're doing ok, only a little while longer. It's crazy that you have never met your consultant and you're now on the TWW. 

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

jo - i was offered either IUI or IVF i could have chosen either first but they did suggest to try IUI as there is nothing wrong with us. i know IUI does work as a friend of mine is preggers on her first go.  but if i could rewind the clock then i wouldnt have done them as the success rate is the same as a natural month ttc. but each to their own. IVF has a better success rate and i wished i had done it first. we spent £1200 on the two IUI and then had the free IVF.

woke up this morning feeling sick as a pig, dont know if it pg related or not but it only wore off once i had a banana. spoke to my mum and she had really bad morning sickness before even her period was due when she fell for me. so hopefully it runs in the family!!

em x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh sounds promising em!  

and i really didnt want to be forced into having iui before ivf so im glad its optional 

jo x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just a quick one, I spoke to barts again at lunch time (I'd missed a call this morning) and apparently they are getting through about 17 a week from the waiting list (I'm now 187)


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi was wonde4ring what number do you ring to see where you are on the list?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry also j32 was wondering how long you have been on the list? and how long did they tell you?
are you on the cancelation list aswell?


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear all,

Thank you so much for your well wishes! 

Good news: of the 5 eggs 2 were fertilised and ET tomorrow morning 11.00  
Hope all continues to go well tonight, but I am really happy.

Zoie: 
the EC was no problem, you are sedated and get painkiller. Afterwards when you come by you have some water/tea/cookies and about 2 hours after EC we were back on the tube home. Slept the rest of the afternoon and back to work this morning. Stomach feels like you had a massive abs work-out and muscle pain, but not unbearable.

The waitlist at St Barts only started in March this year, before that there was no waitinglist. We had our first appointment w/Dr Tozer in November last year - but we couldn't start ivf yet because I had to have an op first to have my tubes removed. (hydrosalpinx = watery fluid in tubes which reduces ivf success by 50%). After my operation in Febr we waited for appointment (6 weeks after operation start ivf was promised), but nothing happened for long time. When I started calling they finally came up with appointment in June. Only to be told then that we were on a 3 month waiting list again.... After numerous phone calls this was then corrected and we were invited to information session. All a bit of a nightmare really, but things are now moving on better and don't feel a number anymore.

J32:
The treatment starts with the information session (there were about 12 couples I think), where you get a presentation and explanation of all the medication. You can start with the jabs either on the 2nd or 21st of your cycle. Straight after the session you can pick up all your medication from the farmacy to take home and they will tell you your individual start date.

M


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

MyrnaH,

I guess you'll be on your way for ET by now - good luck !!!!!!!  

Sounds like the admin at Barts is a complete nightmare!!  I think I'll be making a nuisance of myself by calling them weekly just to make sure it's all being dealt with properly !

How's everyone doing today ?  Sooo glad it's Friday !

x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all

Congratualtions Myrna and good luck with transfer. 

Zoie, the number I have been using is 02074 601 7540. I'm not sure who the woman I speak to is or what department she's in, but she's been quite helpful. I have been on the list since around the end of July. I'm not sure if I'm on the cancellation list, although I did say I would be willing to come in sooner that that. They also said it would be 3-4 months and at a rate of 17 per week I reckon it will be about 11-12 weeks from now. 

Hello to everyone else,  hope you're all well. 

J xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for info j32, well sounds good with waiting list coming down she told me 3 months max really although will be 4 as december they dont do tx but still not long really and gives me time to do driving test .


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear all,

All went well this morning and 2 embries were transferred. It was painless and quick.

I felt really emotional afterwards; it's the first time in 6 years we have a small but real chance of getting pregnant.... how amazing!

Anyway, the 2WW is starting now  

Thanks for all your positive vibes!
Myrna


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck Myrna, wishing you all the best and positive outcome in two weeks.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sending you lots of     myrna


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks girls,

Am in 2WW now and this week feels like a million years.... one more to go!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Myrna, hope you're surviving the TWW.   sending you lots of sticky vibes. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

J x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi girls

i should have posted before now, but i am afraid to say i got a BFN last wed.

gonna have another fet in nov cycle

love to all

em x 

soz it was short and sweet xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sorry em


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry it was a BFN hun.  Here's hoping your FET is the one for you!  

I've had my appointment through for next month, so now just gonna try and make the most of this break and live my life!!

Hope you're all OK ?!

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all , seems quiet on here!!
well ive rang barts to make sure i got put onto the list after my last appointment and to also see if this meeting had been done and decided what i can have! but yet no nurse has rang me back like they said they would!!  and i rang them yesturday , im starting to get annoyed now and if i dont get a call this everning then i will have to ring and rant tomorrow!!
sorry to moan but if they cant do this whats it going to be like when i have to book scans and stuff with tx 

wantabigbelly- im so sorry on your bfn! 
nix- glad you got your appointment will it be your first or follow up?


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Em so sorry about your BFN  .   for the FET, some of the ladies on here feel they respond better to FET as the body doesn't go through the same trauma as a fresh cycle. Hope you're bearing up ok. 

Myrna, how are you doing hun, must be close. 

Zoie, sorry that Barts have been crap, they must know how important this is to you. Sometimes I think that they deal with so many patients they forget how emotional and important this whole process is for each and every person going through it. Hopefully they'll call soon. 

Jo hun, hope all is going well, just a few weeks until your appointment and then hopefully straight onto the list. Same for you Nix, good that you got your appointment through, I definely agree with the need to get on with living your life. It's so easy to become trapped in the bubble of IF with everything else revolving around it.

I'm just plodding along TTC naturally until I hear something, you never know miracles can happen. I'm quite worried that my work trip in November will coincide with treatment and I might have to delay a month which will take me into next year. The timing couldn't be worse. But there's no point in stressing about things I can't control,  I can't put things completely on hold. That said, I'm sure along with all of you, I just want to get started now. The build up is so long, it feels like tredding water. 

Sending positive vibes out to you all

Jxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks j32   maybe if you start next year then we might be cycling together   although obviously a natural miracle from santa would be perfect    

hi everyone, sorry no time for personals  

jo xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Morning ladies. 

Jo, we may indeed be cycling together, always good to have companny through the madness.

Zoie, have you heard anything back from Barts? 

Any news Myrna? 

Hello to everyone else. 

J x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
well i rang barts YES I HAD TO!! and she said the note has been put onto the dr desk!! wtf!! all i asked was am i def on the list and what happened about the meeting they were going to have reguarding 1 or 2 transfered back! so now im waiting for dr to ring me back but she said it norm takes a while!! 
anyway! i cant get back to driving lessons as i have a viral infection on my face!! and i dont really want to pass it to all hes cliets via steering wheel!.
on the bright side dh has the weekend off  so am going to have a nice weekend and forget about everything else.
hope yous have a nice weekend xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me joining you - I am about to be referred to Bart's in London for IVF and was wondering if anyone had any experience and could help answer the following questions. Sorry if you have seen them before - I am trying to find the right place to post them, to reach the people in the know!! 

1. Any idea what the waiting list is like at the moment - has anyone been recently referred and received their dates?

2. Can I go private whilst I wait for my appointment to come around?

3. My consultant seemed to be trying to put me off Bart's - is that because everyone wants to go there, or is there some other reason? (My alternative was the Homerton)

Any responses gratefully received!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi chochosan
welcome to the thread! well i have just been put onto st barts waiting list and its 3 months at the mo! so not to long.
as for your other questions i cant answer! but im sure someone will help soon xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, 3 months is pretty quick - is there any particular reason you might have jumpeed the queue? I am not quite on the list yet, as my boyf is needle-phobic and had not yet had his blood tests done before my consultation , so my PCT are waiting for them before they can do the referral.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi chocho 3 months is for everyone! i havnt jumped anything although i wish i had!!!
i rang today to make sure i was on the list like dr said and it turns out im not  apaerntly dr have been putting patients on the list and they have not been ready so now they have changed there guidlines to noone goes on the list untill all tests and drs happy! ive had all tests and dr said she was happy but still not done it so ive left a msg with her secutary. and then i will be wanting to jump afew places as they have delayed me now .
i must admitt if i had the money i would not be going to barts! there admin sucks and you can never get through!. doing all this ringing is more stressfull then the tx.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Chochosan

Welcome to the thread. I am also on the list and it was similarly about a 3-4 month wait (I think about another 2 to go but I don't think they carry out treatment in December due to holidays so probably looking at early next year). 3-4 months is there standard waiting at the moment, better than many places. It shouldn't be any longer once you've been referred and may, if you're lucky, be even shorter. However, as you will see from some of the ladies on here, they have had to follow up their referrels to make sure they were received by Barts so make sure you pursue it once your boyfriend has had his tests. Good luck with everything in the meantime and keep us posted with you progress. 

Zoie - did you hear back from Barts. I have been on to them about a follow up appointment for my op and partners SA and they have been pretty useless. I am waiting for them to ring back as we speak. First experience of the rather inefficient admin that everyone has been talking about.  

Jo your appointment is next week isn't it? Nix76 is yours coming up soon too? Not long now.

Hi to everyone else. 

J xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like we cross-posted

Zoie   I'm so sorry. You must be fuming, that is so crap  . Good for you that you left what was hopefully a strongly worded message. I can't believe how crap their admin is. I am also worried that they might delay my treatment because I haven't had this stupid follow-up. Hopefully they'll get back to you soon hun. 

J xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie   i cant believe they do this to people!! they must just emply heartless numnuts who dont have a clue about peoples feelings there   hope you're ok hun  

hey j32 - appointment is 21st october, so not too long to wait. it was going quick but time is dragging again now   Have they called you back yet?

Wlecome chochosan   i think barts have one of the best results for fertility tx but one of the worst admin teams from what ive heard/read! hope you dont have to wait too long  

hey everyone else, hope you're doing ok  

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

the lady told me that aparently when you are put onto the list you get an update telling you your on the list!?
its just know its a month gone by already!  im realy starting to want to just give up!! 
when i first got refered i waited a month before i rang and asked whats wrong and they had sent my referal back cause my dr was in cambridgeshire so they thought i lived there!! so had to do it again
then i went to first appointment to find that the appointment had been canceled and changed!!
and now this!!! 
ive never had depression but im sure i will by the end of it all 
anyway j32 how is you


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zoie     it will come good in the end hun, it definitly will, and you just need to keep your eye on the prize and have the patience of a saint in the meantime. I know how you feel, I had quite a bit of frustration at the previous hospital I was at and on occassions just burst into tears in consultations feeling at my wits end. With all the decisions being made by others. It all seems so unfair that we have to deal with this on top of the main problem as if that wasn't enough. I haven't been updated that I'm on the list, I only know from calling but have nothing official. Try to stay as positive as you can hun and believe that whenever you get your treatment it will be the right time for you. In the long run it may only be a difference of a couple of weeks as they are trying to work through the waiting list quickly. 

Surprise surprise I haven't been called back yet   She (Agatha) said she'd call back within the hour that was at 1.30, I'll give them until 3.45. 

Sorry to Chochosan if all this is putting you off Barts, as Jo said though, I think once you cut through all the admin crap they're one of the better NHS clinics. 

J xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your responses everyone. Well, I must say I am really pleased about Bart's waiting list, it seems so short - does that mean 3 - 4 months from referral to treatment, or from referral to initial consultation? How long does it take from initial consultation to treatment (assuming all tests are done?)

Sorry to bombard you with questions, but I am in a real blue funk about all this at the moment, but that should lift a little bit now that I know I am not facing a two year wait for treatment!

By the way, I emailed my consultant's secretary, who has been really helpful - she confirmed the 12 - 14 week waiting list at Barts, and also confirmed that going privately would not prejudice my right to treatment on the NHS, so it's all looking up!

Have those of you already in treatment found that it has impacted your work life a lot, by having to go back and forth to hospital - what should I expect. Feel free to tell me to sod off for asking so much on  my first day of posting!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think we all understand the questions, we've all been there and still are. Most of us on this thread are going for our first cycle so it's very daunting. This site is brilliant for advice from all sorts of women with a wealth of experience. 

The wait begins once you've had your consultation at Barts and they have agreed to put you on the list (provided they do not want any further tests). But as you can see from Zoie's experience even this might not be as straightforward as it should be. 

In my case, once they received the referral I got an appointment within about 3 weeks and then was put on the list (late-July), I still had to go in for a hysteroscopy to remove some polyps which happened at the beginning of this month. DP has also since had another SA, we don't kno the results yet because I can't get a follow-up appointment. 

I am quite lucky with work in that Barts is actually on my route to work and so for things like blood tests I have been able to pop in before work. I also work in quite a flexible environment and dont have anyone breathing down my neck which is quite handy, but it can still be a bit awkward as no one at work knows I am going through this. I know for a lot of the others it is not nearly as easy with some travelling in from Norwich, quite a treck. I think alot depends on your work. I applied for a new job in the summer which I didn't get and in retrospect I am very pleased as I think combining all this with a new job would have been a nightmare. So far, it hasn't been too bad, just a bit inconvenient (but I've yet to actually start any treatment of course).  

Hope this helps. 

J x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Im one of the ones who its a bit awkward to get to as im from King's Lynn and therefore I have to go for all my appointments at Norwich Fertility Clinic but then EC & ET is at Barts in London   

I think the 3-4 month wait is once you have had your initial consultation as J32 said, but its getting the initial appointment that was a problem for me due to forms being lost etc! 

Jo x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jo - my appointment is 21st October too!  I assume you're not at Barts London though ??!!

So far, so good with the admin side for me.  I called once I received my copy of my referral letter and them received my appointment letter from Barts about 2 weeks after that.  When I called to confirm the appointment they went through all the info with me and seemed really nice.  

I'm really enjoying my little break at the moment - all the drugs from IUI are finally out of my system and I am feeling like normal, sane woman again for the first time in months and months!  Am sure all this will change once I'm officially on the waiting list thought and the stress, worry and panic will kick in again before the drugs do  

I have a feeling that this board is gonna be a lifeline as the months go on.......  

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awww Nix, we might even be starting our tx at the same time then! My appointment will be at Norwich for the first one not Barts London unfortunately. Glad you're feeling normal again!

21 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Blimey!  Is that all it is !?!  Somehow thought it was longer than that !  Arrghghgh, better make the most of being normal then !


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Morning everyone

Finally got follow-up for 20th October - looks like I'll miss you by one day Nix. 

Zoie, how are you doing hun, have you had any more news? 

Hope everyone's well. 

J xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

What's the follow up appointment all about ?

Will I have to wait for another appointment after my on on the 21st before I go onto the waiting list ?!??!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

No, don't worry. I had a hysteroscopy to remove Polyps about a month ago and DP had SA about 3 weeks ago and we haven't had follow-up to get results. It's not part of their standard procedure. At your appointment, if it's anything like ours, you will be scan, then have a meeting with nurse practitioner and then in the you'll have consultation with Dr (we didn't get to see consultent just one of his research fellows who was very nice), we also had some bloods done. 

I'm hoping the next appointment will be a formality and won't affect place on the list. I have actually pushed for the follow-up because we want to know DP's results which weren't too hot last time and will affect whether have IVF or ICSI. 

J xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Apologies for gobbledegook, I meant to say in the afternoon you will see Dr. In the morning the scan is internal which took me a bit by surprise. 

Zoie hope you're feeling better today  

J x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all well ive been ringing and ringing barts sent emails and now in gonna ring them tomorrow if i dont get any come back in going up there!!!  if i dont get anything that way im gonna put in a complaint and change clinics.
nix yes you have a first consutation and then a follow up appontment before you can go onto waiting list! mind you its been nearly a month i should have been on the list!!, 
soory for the negativity but im finding it hard to find anything good about then now!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

why do you need a follow up appointment after the initial appointment?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

you need a follow up appointment to get your results of the tests you have done on your consutation ie blood tests and any others they might need.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zoie all I can do is give you a big   I totally understand your frustration but try not to do anything too rash like moving clinic unless you feel you have no other options, ultimately the waiting list for Barts is not too bad compared with others and you've been through so much to get this far.   that you get a positive reponse tomorrow. We're all here to support, so come and vent if you need to but hopefully you won't and they will get their   in gear and sort things out for you. So sorry that you have to go through this. 

J xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

what if my gp has done all the tests i need already? ive had all the blood tests done as they wouldnt refer me till this was done?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

oh right im not sure? the tests they made me have were hep bc and c hiv ruebella  the hebs and hiv has to be done on partners aswell!
then my hormone tests day 1/3 bloods, i had to have this test again cause they only last 6 months and it had been longer then that since i had them done, how long was it since you last had treatment and had the tests.?


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo, my impression was that, if everything is in order and you have had all the main tests then they should put you on the waiting list, after all you have been referred for treatment not investigation. There is obviously the chance that something comes up during the consultation, e.g. on the scan, that requires further investigation before they can decide on what course of treatment, which might possibly mean a follow up before they put you on the list. But even if this is the case you might be able to ask to follow a parallel path so that you're on the waiting list while having any additional tests/procedures. For example with my Polyp removal they talked about putting me on the list after I had had the procedure but I asked if I could go on the list while waiting for the polyp removal, which was scheduled several months before I was likely to reach the top of the waiting list. It wouldn't have made sense on their part to leave a big gap between polyp removal and IVF treatment as another polyp could grow back in the meantime. The follow up I have in a few weeks time should hopefully not affect my place on the list , but after Zoie's experience I'm not so confident. 

This is a very long-winded way of saying don't get stressed about it, it should be fine and you should be on the list by the end of your consultation. If anything was likely to come up that would delay procedings you would probably know about it by now, there really isn't any point in worrying at this stage, just look forward to the appointment.  

Just seen Zoie's post, I think she's right about the tests needing to be relatively recent, but I was under the impression you had had all the tests done for this referral, so you should be fine.  

J xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi girls i just wanted to say that they have changed there guidelines on the waitng list no one can go onto the list untill all tests are done and doctors are happy nothing is needed, reason for this is cause doctors were putting people on the list while still waiting for test results ect ( like j32 situation) and to cut down the list they are only putting people who are ready to go!! on the list which should speed things up!
i wasnt allowed to go onto the list untill all results were back and ok!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh dear, looks like I had better give them a call as well to check what the situation is.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32 if you are already on the list you should be ok as its something they have changed recently but please do check to make sure your still on the list cause im still chasing them to sort me out on it!!
i was ment to be on the ivf waiting list and cancelation list as im ready to go go go!! lol
should get a phonecall today from a lady called agather to tell me whats going on!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for the advice, luckily i have had all the hep b & c and reubella ones done so that my gp could refer me, i also got a recent fsh/lh/e2 test done a month or 2 ago so they're all in date. my dh has had all his bloods done too although am wondering if he will need another SA done as not had one done in years! 

im making sure i go on the list! am not waiting any longer than i need to unless the scan shows something which will prevent us going ahead - although i should know before the appointment if thats the case as im also seeing my endo cons a few days before the ivf appointment and hes going to scan me to check if i have cysts etc.

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

sounds good jo! dont worry about dh sa as he will have to do that when he gets there and they will give you results that day in the everning when your asked to go back.
once you have had scan and dh done sa you will then see a nurse who will discuss history and treatment any answers you might need ! and then you will be asked to go for lunch and come back in 2 hours odd then when you come back you should see doctor! although ive never seen the doctor im under always had understudy doc! 
once youve done that she will send you for bloods ect and make appointment to come back for results but as you have all this you should prob get put onto list after that visit.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

haha - I spoke to Agatha yesterday about my follow-up. She was the one who was supposed to ring me back on Tuesday and never did. She was ok though, and fairly helpful and efficient once I got through to her. 

I still haven't actually had any written confirmation I'm on the list though, but perhaps I should stop stressing and overthinking and let things run their course. I'm like you though, ready to go and after such a long time dealing with this frustraed by any delays even if they are fairly short in the big scheme. 

Hopefully Agatha will be able to clarify things.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks zoie. how long roughly do the appointments take? i just need to know whether to get a dog sitter in as i thought that due to my appointment being at 12 i would be home about 2 or 3pm at latest! (going to norwich for initial apmt and its only 45min drive) 

sorry for the questions! 

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

im not sure about where you are going but when i went to actual barts my appointment was at 9.30am and we didnt get out till 6!! cause there was loads of others there aswell and plus you have to go back for sa results , they had all done by 2pm and then had to go back for 4pm then had to wait to see doctor left at 5.45pm so i was a long day!!! might be wise just to get dog sitter as you never know what could be happen on the day !


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

omg that is a long day! better ask my neighbour to pop round and let daisy out for me! 

have they called you back yet?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi jo not they didnt ring me back !! kind of expected it!! will give them all day tomorrow and back on the phone!! i asked pct today if there was another hospital i could go to or if i had to go barts cause of my nhs! ive got to ring my pct tomorrow and they will let me know


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh i might look into that if barts mess me about anymore, i wanna go to bourne hall

hope they ring you back, although im sure they will 'forget'


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah im sure they will forget to ring!! lol bourne hall in cambrideshire is really good i would love to go there but its only private!! i got there price list well you could pass off with there prices! lol


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

their egg sharing programmes are good though! i have been looking into it for a while


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

oh right i wanted to egg share if the nhs dont work! got to find out if i can as i have illness but dont want to run before walk so just keep praying it does work providing we get there in the end hehe


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

it depends what the illness is, they are currently deciding whether im a suitable candidate as i have endometriosis but said it should be a problem as long as its not severe. 

anyway, we wont need it as this will work! (once we get through the admin crp anyway   )


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all well!! i couldnt get through to st barts so i rang my pct and lady wasnt happy about whats happened and rang the barts pct!! 
they have just got back to her and said they are in a meeting today so the lady will go see them when its finished and idcuss whats going on, then ring the pct back so the lady will be ringing me on monday to let me knoe whats going on!! FINALLY seems ive got somewhere!! i reckon she will get back to me as when i told her what had gone on she said it wasnt acceptable an d she was diguisted!! so she is going to help me and if still dont get anywhere then she will help me to complain and find another hospital.

right well thats abit of stress gone offf me!! thought i was gonna burst lol


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh maybe we should all complain and see what happens


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

None of this fills me with confidence for my appointment


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Just popping in quickly to say that I'll be joining you in here soon...probably 6 or so months as I have just been referred to Barts for IVF after having 3 failed IUI'S!!

Good luck to all of you who are having treatment now     

Rachel..xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hs eveyrone had iui before being referred?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi jo i think most people have iui before if there is no known reason for them not to fall pregnant! with where i live if your unexplained or have clear tubes then you are automatically given 3 goes of iui!

hi earthspirit77 ive spoke to you before when doing iui i think you were doing you first when i was doing my last iui! welcome to the board !! and congrats on getting refered to barts your now getting a step closer!! sorry the iui didnt work 

hi nix im sure you will be fine just when you go up there and they say you can go onto the list ask him/her for a number you can contact to keep tract of your progress on the list!! not got to long now till appointment are you nervous?

hi to everyone else hope all is ok xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

morning girls

sorry bout the typos last night! i can spell normally  

im starting to worry when i go for my apmt they will send me away as ive not had iui and as im unexplained they might expect us to have tried that first   i dunno, just finding reasons to freak out i think   

welcome rachel   good luck with barts and sorry the iui didnt work  

nix we will be fine babe! (must start to take my own advice really   ) not long to go now!  

jo x


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Zoie..yes its me!! When are you due for treatment then...?? Got long to wait? I think I've worked out that ours we'll be roughly next march/april time which suits me as I really want it to happen naturally!! lol

Hi Jo nice to meet you...hope all goes well with you, are you goin straight in for ivf then..? Sorry I scanned over a lot of the posts..as there are A LOT! lol 
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

when i spoke to doctor earthspirit  she said i was looking at early next year prob feb/march as they dont do tx in december so that month dont count and then the 3 month wait!! so will deff be next year!

jo i wouldnt worry about the iui thing just dont ask them about!!! and then it wont crop up xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

oh ok...so that means mine should be until about april/may then...even better!! lol
Im just reading up about it all now...its quite daunting isnt it...!! especially wen they do it with icsi...dunno if I like the idea of that from what I've read?!!! I dont think we'll have that though..hopefully just the normal IVF.

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

we are only going to have normall ivf as dh as really good sperm!!! they only let you have icsi if you have problems with patners sperm,


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all had some good news today!! im allowed 3 goes of ivf!! if my first doesnt work then im allowed 2 other goes of ivf !! im glad ive had some good news but now im still having to try and get onto the waiting list!!  doctor was ment to ring me nearly 2 weeks ago and still no phone call and when i do ring them they just tell me tomorrow!! but will get there in the end!!

hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all well i got the barts trouble sorted out!! well im not actually written on the list but i am on the list!! 
turns out that they cant put anyone on the list untill they are ready to start! im am ready to start but cause of my of my illness the doctors have to be aware of me and be on the ball so once they have had there meeting i can then go ahead to treatment and they will put me on the list and back date it from the 10th september so yeah!!

hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well done Zoie, that's great news. I'm sure it comes as a relief. Brilliant that you get 3 treatments too. 

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah i feel as ease now cause i had so much on the first working but now ive got 3 goes i wont be so stressed!!


----------



## SHE (May 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've posted on this board before but not for a couple of months as haven't really wanted to think about the IVF situation.

I'm at Barts & have my info day on the 29th October - very exciting but very scary at the same time!!  I'll get my start date & drugs then.  It all seems so real now.  We're going away next week to Cyprus to have a relaxing time before the rollercoaster begins  

I have been told that I'll be on the long protocol (something to do with the results of the blood test for my egg production - I did know what it meant but have forgotten now - most unlike me because I'm very organised & also research everything!).  I forget what exactly that entails, can anyone enlighten me please?

I just wanted to say to NuttyJo that I doubt they will make you try IUI because of the endo.  I have stage 4 endo and because of this they said there wasn't any point in trying anything other than IVF (hubby is fine by the way). 

My Mum wanted me to get a second opinion but I was really glad they suggested IVF straightaway as I didn't want to waste time on other procedures if they weren't going to work.  I'm very obsessed with my age - I'm 31 - which I know isn't old but it's my major hang up - don't ask why!

I'd like to wish you all good luck for upcoming appts & tests & hope to be on here a bit more from now on.

Stacie xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie thats good but confusing news for you!  

stacie, ive never been told i couldnt have iui because of the endo but am glad they havnt suggested it so far cos im sure it wouldnt work for me anyway so dont wanna waste time on tx that probably wont work! good luck for your appointment on the 29th hun  

hey j32   how you doing? 

nix - are you still being normal?    

hello everyone else, hope you're all ok


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone
Looks like I'll be joining you all for IVF soon at Barts.  Just had 2nd IUI - BFN this am.  
I'm a bit worried after reading some of your posts that we are in for a long wait.   At my last appmt at Norfolk Fertility Clinic the nurse told me we would be able to get in for IVF before Xmas at Barts because they are trying to rush Norfolk appmts through due to the change in funding next April (?)  We haven't got our nurse appmt at NFC until end of October so I'm thinking that we won't be getting in for IVF till next year.  Have they said anything like that to you Nutty Jo?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya mugglewump and sorry for the bfn    i just assumed that we would be starting next year if we have the initial consultation this month   im not too sure now, how cool would it be to get it done this year though!    although, do they mean they are rushing people through so that they then cant have the 3 goes thats coming in from next april?  

jo x


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Mugglewump....sorry to hear about your bfn 

Id try and wait it out as far as the IVF goes as I was told by my consultant that they are bringing in 3 free goes from next april...so just think of this as a nice little relaxing treatment free break..! I have had 3 failed IUI's and have just been referred for IVF at Barts and I was told that I wont hear anything for at least 3-4 months but that I will qualify for the new 3 goes..! 

I dont really want ivf, I said from the very start that I wouldnt want it but because all the other treatments have failed obviously we accepted the offer of IVF...we'd of been mad not to!! But secretly Im praying we fall naturally    as Im not looking forward to being pumped full of drugs again 

Anyway good luck and hopefully you'll get the 3 goes!!! 

Rachel.xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wow it is really quiet on this thread at the moment. I was away for a long weekend in France which was great but returned with a bit of a thud. It was so nice to escape the daily routine and the millions of IF related thoughts and concerns for a few days. Also nice to get away from DP, who is extremely stressed at work at the moment and has no time to think about or offer any support regarding IVF, which is a bit hard. 

Anyway, hope evryone is well, not long now until your appointments Jo and Nix, less than a week to go. I'll also be heading to Barts on Monday to find out the latest and get DPs most recent SA results. Zoie, hopefully you''ll get going soon, are there any outstanding decisions before you get to start, have they decided whether to replace 1 or 2 embyos yet? May be a new year start for us all, here's to 2009.  

Hope you're all doing well.

J xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a quick hi from me.

Not been thinking about ttc for while - my FIL has cancer and been staying with us and just been admitted to hospital, so all our energy have been on that, but have my appointment at Barts next Tuesday so sitting here trying to fill out the forms and start thinking about that again.  

Hope you're all doing OK ?

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi nix !! good luck for your appointment on tuesday xx 

j32 they havnt had the meeting yet about how many to be transfered!! will be on the 1st of november but it dont effect my waiting time!! thank god!!! but once they have had the meeting i can then start tx so it could be before xmas  as i have been on the waiting list since september the 10th so november will be the third month!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good luck zoie!

nix - not long to go now! sorry about your family problems though   hope you're ok babe  

j32   sorry bout your dp   if its any consolation mines being the same at the mo and me & ivf are at the bottom of the list of things to sort out   but thats men for you


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey girls  

when we go for our apmt will dh have to give a 'sample'?   hes not had one done for a few years and i told him he would need to do one but hes now worrying incase he cant do it!   

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi jo yes your dh will have to do a sample so remember he must not have had sex ect for 3 to 5 days !! 
when me and dh went for appointment they gave him the pot and i went with him!!  my poor dh has never done it himself and gets very nervous !! so i went in with him and gave him a hand!! 
i think alot of men have trouble cause we were sitting there and a man was in there for easily a hour!  poor man.

you not got long now!!  good luck xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol hes gonna be sooooo happy about this   men get away easy though dont they compared to the dildo cam that we have to suffer!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dildo cam, shed loads of drugs and hormones, laparoscopys, injections, egg collection, egg transfer, emotional rollercoaster, and then all going as we hope, pregnancy and birth. They definitely have the easier job, but I agree having to 'perform' on demand might not be the easiest.    

Hope everyone is well. If I don't get on tomorrow good luck for appointments on Tuesday. 

xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks J32   Im now officially cr&pping myself


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't worry it won't all be in the one appointment


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Good to see that we are all moving on to our appointments/the next stage etc.

i have just got a quick question...my consultant confirmed that he had sent my referral to Bart's for IVF on the 8th October, but I have not yet had a letter.

I have heard that the admin can be a bit lacking at Bart's...do you think I should start chasing it up to check they have received it, or do you think a should just chill out and wait for them to get around ot it - it will be two weeks on Wednesday?

I don't want to go into loony stalker mode just yet!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi ChoChoSan. Congrats on the referal. If I was you I'd give them a call to make sure they have received the referal and to ask when you're likely to get an appointment. Several of us had problems with the referal going through to Barts, so it's always worth following up. If nothing else for your own peace of mind. Don't worry about annoying them, they must be used to it and you've given them almost 2 weeks.  

xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Bubbles, I shall give them a buzz now - don't even know which dept., but I shall google!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol just re-read my post and i didnt mean it to sound like you had made me cr&p my pants   im just basically worried they will send us away and not offer us anything i think   trying to stay positive but its hard sometimes when everythings gone wrong so far  

chochosan, how did you get on phoning them?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

jo dont worry babe you will be fine!! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks zoie!   how you getting on?


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo don't worry, you will be fine. I think we have a quota of disappointment and then things start to go our way (at least that's what Im hoping). Things are moving forward for you hun and tomorrow is part of moving forward and it is great it has finally arrived after all that initial nonsense over your referal. It'll be great, dildo cam and all   and this time tomorrow you'll be on the list and starting the countdown.  

I had an appointment with Barts today. First saw consultant and then nurse. Apparently you can downreg over Christmas (which I'm hoping for if I get to the top of the list and it works out with my cycle, otherwise early next year) but you can't stimm over christmas or have any transfers so alot seems to depend where you are in your cycle. The other thing she said which was quite encouraging is that they are going through about 35 women a week, so I think they are trying to get their waiting list down, so might speed things up for everyone. The waiting room was heaving this afternoon, but didn't take too long to be seen. 

      for tomorrow. 

Any joy from the phone call Cho?

J xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32 glad all went well for you!xx
sounding very good as on the first of november the docs are having there meeting about me and then i can start so it looks like i could start before xmas  prob wishfull thinking!! but on the 10th of november i have been waiting 2 months already its gone really fast!!
december would be the 3rd month and if i downregg on day 21 of cycle then i could do tx over xmas!! 

jo im doing good went out saturday with sister for her 18th which you prob seen pics on **!! was good and now my last time out now as got to be good for upcoming tx 

j32 did they tell you what the waiting list was as i was wondering if it had come down??


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie i did have a peak at the pics   i liked your top you wore.   cant believe you could be starting that soon! good luck  

j32 glad it went well for you too   maybe you and zoie will be cycle buddies   you never know they might just bung us all together and we can all be PUPO at once     

i am totally shattered this morning btw, went to bed at 10pm but was still clock watching at 2am   leg was really hurting for some reason and i hadnt eaten much during the day either so i was laying there feeling sick cos i was so hungry   then daisy dog got me up at 7am   dh better watch out cos im not a nice person when im tired!  

will update later xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo and Nix. Let us know how you get on. 

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

jo where are you!! i wanted to know how you got on!! hope it went well xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sorry, i didnt come on yesterday, needed some time to pull myself together   didnt go well, they may be refusing us tx due to the chem pg in july and if they do do anything i may have to wait another year  

nix hope yours went ok


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo, I am so so sorry    . There's not a lot that I can say to make you feel better as I know it will have come as such a big blow. This might not be the time to make any major decision but I seem to remember you saying that you might consider doing egg share. This might be the route to pursue while the NHS thing plays out, from what I've heard they can be very effective, there are plenty of women on here that have had BFP with egg sharing and also it gives you potential access to some of the best clinics in the country. Honey I am so very sorry after all the build up and trying to get your hopes up for a positive outcome. Did they say anything about how long they will take to make a decision about treatment. Take some time for yourself but then realise there are other paths for you to follow. We are all here for you  babe


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks j32   unfortunately ive been turned down for egg sharing due to my endo being too severe for it   im not sure how long nfc/barts will take to let me know so right now im in limbo land and praying for a miracle   my af was due 2 days ago though but all ive had is lots of clear cm and this morning have been wretching at everything   did a test but was bfn so think its my body messing me about and its down to stress!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Jo, I'm not sure why endo makes you unsuitable for eggshare   I thought the strength of the eggs is what counts and you are young (compared to some of us!) and should good strong healthy eggs, but then I don't know anything about their criteria. have you tried any other clinics. 

 for an early Christmas miracle, au natural is definitely the best if it works. 

Hope you're feeling a bit better today than yesterday, surely NFC should assess your endo before they can make any judgement on your eligibility for treatment. 


I'm going to have a bit of a moan now, and I hope you don't think it insensitive folllowing your news. I just got the news that a friend is 3 months pregnant (I had kind of guessed due to no alcohol at our last meeting). It made me quite sad and it's all a bit awkward now. She didn't know anything my IF until a few weeks ago when another slightly insensitive friend blurted out something about my treatment when the 3 of us were out for dinner . It led to a very awkward moment, obviously compounded by the fact she was pregnant (even though we didn't know at the time). I have tried to keep this quite private as a kind of defence mechanism and only a few friends and family know. I don't want it dominate my social life and lead to sympathy and awkwardness among friends who all seem to be falling pregnant at the drop of a hat (around 20 people I know have got pregnant and some on their second, since we started trying). It's strange that I can be around them if they don't know but it becomes much harder when they do. There genuine attempts to be sympathetic and supportive, actually make me feel worse and like I need to make them feel better about it. 

The other annoying thing is that DP, whose SA was far from being perfect managed to polish off a bottle of wine last night while I was out at the cinema (Burn after reading - great film). Trying to get him to cut down his booze in take is just another stress added to all the others. 

Sorry for going on about me, just needed to get it off my chest so I can get on with a bit of work. 

Nix - I hope your appointment went ok at Barts yesterday. 
Zoie -   for the 1st
Cho - hope you've managed to sort out referal
Rachel and Stacie - long time no hear 

J xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

j32   i understand about you not wanting to tell many people, im the same as i hate their pitiful looks when anything babyish is mentioned and im around   its the worst thing seeing so many people manage to get pregnant just like that when its all you've ever wanted and dreamed about. its not fair is it   dont worry about moaning on here, thats what its here for! with regards to my endo, aparently its the same for most clinics, the endo has to be mild/moderate and they wont consider you if its anything other than that   ive probably got duff eggs too, who knows!   (sorry having a feeling sorry for myself moment   ) 

nix, i wanna hear your news. where are you?   

oh and im still wanting to throw up every few minutes so i think ive caught a bug


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Jo

You are most definitely entitled to a 'feeling sorry for myself day' (although I am sure you have lovely strong eggs and will do for many years to come), try not to let it get you too down because you a far far way from being at the end of the road misses. I really think the combination of having severe endo and trying for 5 yrs outweighs a chemical pregnancy. Why on earth would you have been referred if not - it might be worth speaking to your GP again to see of they have any suggestions or can write a letter to the clinic on your behalf (especially as they messed up your initial referral, I'd say they owe you one). Next time you go to NFC go with a  . 

Hoping that sickness is not a bug - if you know what I mean


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i need to see my gp soon anyway so will ask then and see why they didnt tell NFC about the chem pg (wish i hadnt either but im too honest!) 

im a bit scared about getting my hopes up but this is just how i felt in july   ive got lots of clear cm too (tmi!!)   very odd things are going on right now! we'll soon see anyway if the witch decides to show her face or not


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll try not to get your hopes up either, I'll just keep all fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi jo im so sorry about your outcome!!  
i would deff ask gp and get advice cause your chem preg was awhile now and if you have endo then i would have thought you would be entittled  
i am the same as j32 i will have my fingers and toes crossed hunxx hope you feel better soon xx

hi j32 its so hard seeing people come and go with children it feels like every time you bump into a friend they have a new child 
im very open and all the family know about ou fertility and even most my friends !! i find it very good being able to talk to them !! but dont get me wrong sometimes they dont understand   and end up saying something horible but thats life!

nix hope all went well for you xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on before now - my life is chaos at the moment.

Jo - so sorry your appointment didn't go well  

Ours was Ok - if very long!  We had the tests in the morning, then got sent off for lunch, then back in the afternoon for results and discussion.  Our meeting was with Miss Louisy (anyone met her ?!) she seemed nice and said everything was OK with us other than my polycystic ovaries which I already knew all about and that we can go onto the waiting list for IVF.  It's currently 4 months apparently, so we are looking at April.  Am planning on calling Barts tomorrow to make sure we've been put onto the list and then sit back and wait I guess - will try and give them a call every few weeks to check where we are.

Sorry for short and sweet note - as I said, things very chaotic with us right now with FIL being so ill.  Trying to juggle everything at the moment and it's tricky!

Hope everyone is OK.

Nix.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nix, sorry to hear about your FiL. It must be a major worry for you and DH. 

Glad things went ok at Barts. Don't know the doc you saw, but I think last time I saw Mr Al Shawaf. Hopefully you can put it to the side now for the next few months, but I would definitely monitor progress on list in the meantime. The lady I ring (I think her name is Kim Nevin or something like that) seems to be quite happy to provide updates.

Jo hun, hope you're ok, let us know how you're getting on  . Hope you're treating yourself and DH  is looking after you. I have broken down in front to cons a few times in the past and I think it was good for my DP to see as his protective instinct kicks in and he realises the emotional toll this takes on us. Unfortunately, in my case, it doesn't last long  

Zoie - I'm quite open with a few friends and family but I'm also a private person, if that doesn't sound like a contradiction. I tend to separate things into boxes and while sometimes I think it would be easier if everyone just knew, I hate the idea of people feeling sorry for me and prying into something so deeply personal. I suppose we have all developed different coping mechanisms. I definitely find it harder to deal with friends who are pregnant or have recently had children if they know than if they don't. 

Had a particularly negative night last night with a few tears, dwelling on how unfair, difficult and uncertain it all is, I generally feel like this a few days in every cycle, and finding out about pregnant friend yesterdday triggered the mood. But also feeling very  for Jo's situation and how we have to struggle and fight so hard for something that comes so naturally to others. I know we all feel like this from time to time, inevitable unless you're a saint, but I suppose it doesn't really get us anywhere so will make a concerted effort to snap out of it TODAY.  

Anyway, hope everyone's well. 

J xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hello my lovlies  

im over the cr&p mood now and feeling ok - even though af has just shown up!   ive rang them as they said to ring on cd1 so they have booked me in for another FSH/LH/E2 blood test tomorrow and then having a scan next week so fingers crossed things will be ok and i will get to be on the list too   

glad your apmt went ok nix - 4 months will fly by! they told me they say 4 months but its usually only a couple of months but cos of xmas they cant gaurantee that. sorry bout your fil  

j32, dont be   for me hun, im ok bout it now. nowt can be done so im not worrying, gonna have a lovely christmas and see what happens. im so much stronger than i used to be and am proud of how im dealing with it to be honest (lolblowing my own trumpet a bit today   )  Hope you're ok chick  

I got a new tattoo today! I only went with my sis to help her pick hers the other week but ended up booking myself in for one too! On the day I got my bfp I saw this pretty butterfly and as soon as I walked into the tattoo shop there was a tattoo just like it so it felt right to choose it. It blumin hurt but I was brave and didnt cry!  

jo xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
jo liking the tattoo very nice !! brave to go for the foot 
j32 soory about you fil  

nix- i also saw dr louisey( or whatever her name was) i was told the waiting list was 3/4 months aswell 
i would advise you to keep onto them about the list cause she is not the best person to do things!!
sounds like you will be just after me on the tx line!! SO NOT LONG!! its going quick for me


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

meant to say J32, im sposed to be seeing that cons aswel! small world hey


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks ladies. Also feeling a bit better this evening, had a good chat with DP. I think a lot has to do with where I am in cycle - god knows what I'll be like on fertility drugs. Jo glad to hear you're feeling positive . Great that you're seeing cons - are you coming to London or is he going up to Norwich? He seemed ok and quite reassuring, I'd stress the 5 years without a peep. Nice tatoo by the way and lovely that it's so symbolic.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

j32   more hugs for you   glad you spoke to dp, it helps to get it all out in the open and stuff  

and the cons will be coming to norwich to see me (i hope anyway!) as they said i would only need to go to london for EC &ET. even still norwich is a 80-90mile round trip each time. ive got to go in today and have a blood test (have had 3 of the same before but they want another one   ) and then on wednesday if af has gone i have to go have a scan. then hopefully they will let me know whats happening. 

zoie, when are they having the meeting for you?   

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all

jo they are going to have the meeting on the 1st of november!! but then will back date me on the list from the 10th september so dont need to worry about going to bottom of the list


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh thats good then, not long to wait then  

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

long enough!!  it will be a year since my last tx !! mind you it has gone quick


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just a little update for those who are hoping to be or have just been referred to Barts for IVF; just to give an impression of how 'on the ball' they are, as I have heard a few issues raised re. their admin...

My referral was sent by my PCT on 8th October, and received by Barts on 14th October.

I had received nothing ffrom Barts, and they did not respond to my email query, so called last week and they said they had not received it, after which my PCT said they had already confirmed Barts had received it.

I left it a few days, then called yesterday to find out if an appointment had been made - again they did not know anything about me, and suggested I ask my PCT exactly who it was sent to. I did this, and then twice called Barts asking to be put through to her, and no one knew who she was.


I then sent a slightly annoyed email, and the woman in question got back to me the same day to say she was going to send out an appointment for the first or second week in December, and that we would have a scan and SA in the AM with a consultant appointment in the pm. She  seemed very nice.

So, it seems that you do need to make sure you chase up referrals and appointments etc, but once you get through to the right person, they are very helpful (switchboard staff not v. helpful at all.)

Has anyone else had the tests in the am, followed by consultant in the pm? If so, does this mean you can go straight on the waiting list at the time of the appointment? Do you think I can go back to work between scan and appointment? AND does my boyfriend need to hang around for the appointment, or can I go on my own?

Lots of questions, but answers gratefully received!!!


----------



## newgirlgem (Oct 23, 2008)

hello everyone, 

 Just wanted to say i love this website, even though my treatment doesn't start till jan i already feel a lot better about it all, 
been having some good chats a laughs in the chat rooms everyone is so friendly

well just wanted to say a BIG hello to everyone that are having treatment or will be starting treatment at st Barts and good luck ,

lets hope next year will be a good year for us all      

love newgirlgem xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome newgirlgem   hope we can answer any questions you may have and dont be put off with some of our bad experiences with the admin side of things   as once you get past that, they're fab! 

chocho, its a bit pants isnt it all the chasing up, least you know you're getting somewhere now though. im pretty sure your dh will need to stay for both appointments and i suppose if you're not to far from where you work you could go back for a bit - although dont quote me on that! i didnt have to do that so hopefully someone else wil be able to confirm for you.

ive got the dreaded dildo cam tomorrow   such fun!  

hows everyone else getting on?     

jo xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone!! 
jo goodluck with your dildo cam !!  

chochosan - i had the tests in the am and then consultant in the pm , we were told to go for lunch for 2 hours and then come back! 
me and my dh had to go for blood tests after the consultant appointment so i would make sure you partner is with you!!
as for going onto the waiting list! most people have a follow up appointment and then go onto the waiting list so you prob wont go onto it untill your follow up!! depending on what the dr wants, st barts have a new guideline which has just started meaning noone can be put onto the waiting list untill they ae ready to start tx, so all testa are needed and must be reviewed untill you can be out onto the waiting list, the waiting time is 3/4 months so you are looking at starting nxt year prob april or later. 
hope this helps xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks.

I will keep the boyf. with me, then. In fact the prospect of a nice 2 hours long lunch with my man on a work day in Smithfields in very appealing!!! Must be sure not to come back for the consultant appt. smelling of wine though...hic!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Had to just ring and cancel my dildo cam (shame...   ) cos im still bleeding   this is getting rediculous now!   gotta wait another month now but never mind

hows everyone going?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi ChoChoSan,

I had the all day appt at barts last week.  DH had SA in the morning and then I had dildocam.  We got sent off for lunch for a couple of hours and then back to see consultant in the afternoon followed by blood tests.  They said that providing bloods came back clear (for HIV and Hep) then it's straight onto the wiating list for IVF - 4 months at the moment I got told. Everyone there was very nice, but it's a long day with lots of waiting about.

However, I have been calling and emailing Barts ever since to get results of bloods and confirmation that I have been placed onto the waiting list and no-one is getting back to me (I saw Dr. Louisy).  It's VERY frustrating  

Good luck !


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi jo shame you didnt have that dildo cam  cause we love them so much!!
hi nix, you will prob find you will get another appointment to discuss your blood results as i had to,  all was fine with us but you still have to go for appointment!!
i also am under dr tozer/dr louisey they are all very nice up there but to suffer from crap admin!!
hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie, its so annoying cos af stopped about an hour before the apmt so i probably could have had it   nevermind, something to look forward to for next mnth hey  

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

its always the way!!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Just popped on to see if Zoie's had any news about the Barts meeting 

I've been fairly busy at work and it was my Mum's 60th on the weekend, so a fairly hectic few days, wish it was Friday not Monday. 

Jo, when is your appointment with Mr Shawaf, have you got another appointment with the dreaded dildocam arranged? 

Nix, I hope you and DH are bearing up with all that is on your plate at the moment . Hope Barts have got back to you regarding list, that's the last thing you need. You would have thought with all the patients they have to get through they would sort out their admin, it seems to be such a similar experience for everyone, I can't believe they don't get coplaints by the sack load. Thanks god the medical staff seem to be on their game.  

ChoChoSan, my appointment was pretty much the same as Nix's. My partner didn't have to give a sample on that day, but because his samples are fairly inconsistent he has had another one subsequently. Would definitely keep your 'boyf' around and there's a lovely Carluccios right next to the hospital if you fancy pigging out at lunchtime. 

Welcome Newgirlgem, I agree this site is great and such an important source of information and support.  

Take care,
J xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have received my first consultation appointment with Dr Tozer on Tuesday 2nd December...so lube up the dildocam!!! 

I hope I get straight on the waiting list after didldocam and SA as boyf has a severe needle phobia, and passed out last time they took blood...he had his virology bloods done in September, so that should suffice I hope!

Thanks for the message j32..I am looking forward to a day off in early December!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all

j32 i hanvt head anthing yet but she did say that they have the meeting on the first of every month and the 1st was on a saturday so prob find they not doing meeting untill at least today!! but i will give it 2 weeks and then ring if ive not heard anything!!.
how are you 

hi chochosan ! congrats on getting your appointment through xx i am under dr tozer aswell although ive never seen her  ive been seen by dr louisey her under person 

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Quick update from me (I might not post much at the moment, but am thinking of you all!).

Finally got an email back from Dr Louisy - our bloods were all Ok and am now on the waiting list!  Their admin is a complete shambles !!

Nix


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just a quick one from me - Just got the call from Barts and can start on 20-21st day of next cycle which will be around mid December. Very excited but need to try and keep it in perspective as there are many many more hurdles to go yet. Seems like they were dead on with their timings as my initial appointment was at the end of july so it took about 31/2 months to get to top of the list. I'll be at a conference in India when my next cycle starts at the end of the month  but thank goodness it looks like this will not delay things, as I initially thought it would, I'll still try to ring from there to let them know day 1.  

Zoie, any news from you,   

Jo, where are you, haven't heard from you for ages, hope you're ok hun  

Nix, congrats on hearing back from Barts, there shouldn't be anymore problems now. 

Hello (and good luck) to everyone else at Barts. 

J32 xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey girls

Nice to see some good news and that things seem to be happening for everyone  

Im not sure if i'll be about on here much for a while at least, as me and dh have been going through a bad patch and ivf is now a no-go area for us until we sort ourselves out first. Im really sad and not ruling it out for the future but its looking less likely that we will be going down this route.

I will be popping in to see how everyones getting on though and i want to see some BFPS!

love jo xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo, I am so so sorry to hear that      

I completely understand, as you know me and DP haven't had the easiest ride and I've thought we wouldn't make it through on several occassions. This process can really test relationships but it can also provide an opportunity to really understand and sort through the cr*p in relationships too. Not sure what your issues are but I hope you're able to resolve them if that's what's right for the two of you and come out of it stronger and closer. Take time for yourself and see if the breathing space gives you both a chance to re-establish a relationship with the constant spectre of IVF. I won't start trying to dish out advice (although I've already started  ). You know yourself and DH better than anyone else and will hopefully be able to figure out what''s best for the two of you. 

Wishing you lots of strength and courage as you sort through your issues. Please stay in touch though, I'll miss you on here.    

J32 xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hello!!

hi j32 im happy you got the go ahead  but sad cause i was hoping we was going to cycle together  im hoping someone will be going through it the same time as me!!!

hi jo hope you and dh are sorting things out xxxx

nix good news for you going onto the waiting list xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie, i can pretend to be cycling with you if you want... am on crazy pills now lol so will blend in well  

j32 thanks hun


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanx jo xx
the way in going oi might aswell pretend  soz you on them ttablets but they might help


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zoie, I was hoping we'd cycle at the same time too but you'll be there before you know it. Make sure you follow up with Barts though, there is no need for me to comment on their poor admin to you. Have you noticed on the London thread there is a thread called 'Barts frustration' - how revealing is that? 

Can I ask what did Dr Louisy look like? I had a doctor speak to me after the hysteroscopy and I can't remember her name and am wondering if that was Dr Louisy. 

Jo -     

J xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32 well good news i spoke to dr louisy today and the meeting will be done in couple of weeks!! i asked her about starting december cause my day 21of cycle will be christmas day so could i start then she said they dont do anyone in december cause they close!! and i will deff start on my next af so will be january for me!! not long at all!!! im now doing strict healthy stuff so im prepared lol.
dr louisy is a skinny black lady has skin growths on her face.

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great news Zoie. Really not long and at least you can have a drug free Christmas. So our treatments may very well overlap we just won't be at exactly the same stage.     

Yes Dr Louisy was the one who did my Op with Mr Shawaf, she seems very nice. 

I am trying to be healthy too, we'll see how I go. Christmasmight be a bit of a challange, especially with work dos coming up,  but all for a worthwhile cause.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
j32 a lady told me its just while going through and mostly on 2ww you have to worry about being good!! so im sure you can spoil yourself on them xmas dos xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi to all

New to site today...so sorry if posting in wrong section.

Had first consult with DF at barts today. Waited nearly 2 months for that. today told i could not hav IVF on NHS as am 43, didnt expect to but i DF ask if i ok, tears started streaming.  Its a lot of money and im short for time cos of my age. Only met DF a year ago.  He had bloods today and i hav to go bak for D1/2 blood test and he semen analysis (both of which we had with own docs). And wont see them for 3 months as i dont have my transvaginal scan til 18 Jan 09.  Really fed up that all so slow then dont know if will hav any luck at my age. We seem to be healthy as i have had tests with my own doc, BF got good swimmers (he 3. 

Anyone else here over 40 having ivf at barts?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome angels4me xxx sorry you didnt get a good result   im sure there will be some people of your age that can help xxx

hi all i was wondering if anyone is starting ivf /down regging in december?? its just i remember speaking to a ladie in chat who said she would be starting mid december?? would be good to hear if anyone is thanx xxxx.

hi to all will do other pm soon xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all, I'm a newbie here...I'm Sarah 24 years old. Undergoing icsi at St Barts, currently on day 7 of Buserelin injection. Next week going for my baseline scan...can't wait. Hope we all get our BFP


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Sarah, welcome to the thread. 

Sounds like you're a bit ahead of the rest of us so it'll be very interesting to hear all about your experiences. I am hoping to start downregging in mid December (on day 21 of next cycle) by which time you'll have had your BFP    just in time for Christmas. 

How have you found the medication so far? How are the injections? I am going away this weekend and I will have to inject anti-blood clotting medication before I fly. I was recently diagnosed with a mild blood clotting and have been advised to take medication before long-haul flights, even though I have flown loads without it and have never had any problems. I thought it might be good practice, but I'm not looking forward to it at all, god knows what I'll be like when I'm having to inject everyday.  

Have you had any side effect - physical or emotional from the Buserelin? When  is your baseline scan - do you go onto stimms then? 

Questions questions, hope you don't mind.


Zoie - how are you lovely? Seems like ages. I am (hopefully  ) downregging from mid December, but I thought you knew that. Have you heard anything from Barts, did they have the meeting about you yet? 


Hope everyone else is well - Chochosan (not long until your appointment now), Nix, hope things are ok with you and FiL is ok.  

Love J32xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32 
ive not heard anything from barts yet!! i asked the doctor about starting d/r in december as my first day if d/r would be the 25th but she said they dont normally do any treatment through december cause there are no doctors available if needed!! but she said she would find out and see when in the meeting but other wise it will be my next af !! so nott long really.

did barts ring you and ask when your af was due or did they give you dates cause ive noticed some girls are saying they get a phone call with dates they can start and also dates to go and sign the consent papers?? i dont know what to expect?


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Zoie 

I got a call from one of the Barts nurses about 2 weeks ago saying I'd got to the top of the list and that I should ring them on day 1 and can start on day 21, which should be around 15th Dec. My only concern now is that the downregging is supposed to be about 2 weeks and if I start on 15th I should have downregulated by 29th bang in the middle of the christmas break. But I'm pretty sure you can downregulate for longer, so I hope they don't bump me to the next month, not only because I want to get started now but also because it'll be good timing for me to do some of the treatment over the christmas break when I'm off work anyway and don't have to make excuses (not ready to go into details at work yet). 

I would imagine you'll get a call asking you to call them on day 1, but I'm not certain. 


I meant to say hello to Angels4me as well. Sorry about your appointment. Don't really know about NHS treatment over 40 but wanted to give you a big   . Have you tried to the over 40s thread o here, they might be able to advise. Wishing you lots of luck on your journey. 

J32 xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

j32 i would ring and ask!! just incase xxx let me know how your getting on xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone 


Im back again with an update...what a stressful day its been today!
I have just PM'd Zoie so I will ust paste the message here as its too long to rewrite! lol

a quick rundown about me (incase u dont already know!)
Been ttc for just over 5 yrs, unexplained infertility..clear hsg, abnormal bleeding so had colposcopy..small hole found and sealed. 7 months of clomid with hcg all BFN! Then 3 cycles of IUI (menopur)...2nd one was a nightmare as my cervix didnt seem to open, very very painful, bled heavily after (it took about an hour to do it!!)..was scared stiff to have 3rd and final IUI so had a baseline scan...it turns out that I have some kind of bend in my cervix? So went for 3rd IUI but they used a special shaped catheter. BFN again!!
Waited for follow up consulation, was told that we'd be referred for IVF at Barts!

So................

We went to Barts today...not long got back.
What a nightmare!!!!   First of all we cocked up big time by forgetting to abstain from sex..!! we had sex yesterday morning and so obviously his sperm results came back very low (8 million I think he said?) the consultant said that it looked like we might be better doin ICSI..! Mark asked if he could do the test again (cause we never told em we had sex yesterday!! lol) so they've booked him in to do it again but thats not until february as they're fully boked, but they will ring us with a cancellation if there is one!
They hardly had any of my notes?? They had all the list of things that I've had done..the hsg, colposcopy, clomid, iui's etc but no detail regarding the outcome to any of them? Obviously the colposcopy they found a small hole that they sealed as I was havin abnormal bleeding...but when I told the consultant that he laughed at me and said that all cervix's have holes..I said I know that, but Im just tellin you what I was told! He then asked what they sealed the hole with I dont [email protected]**in know! lol They also never had my blood test results that I did at the end of october so he wants me to do em again...sod knows why he cant just get em faxed over from Haloob? Luckily I started bleeding last night so I had the blood tests done while I was there today...but last month I had a 'funny' period? I bled on cd22 which I have never done before? But then after a day it stopped and then a week later I had a proper period? So I dont know if its the same again this month? So the bloods taken today might not be any good as its to check my hormone levels and need to be taken on cd1 or 2 of your cycle! Grrrrrr!!!
I have to go back next wednesday for a trial ET..I think due to what happened in my 2nd IUI...my bendy cervix etc?? I was told that they had all different types of catheter and so they will make sure they know which one they will use when it comes to
doin to the real thing!
So basically next week when I go back my blood results should be back and hopefully they are ok...then its the matter of hopefully getting a cancellation for Mark to go back and give another sample! I want normal IVF...I dont want ICSI as its only been around for 7 years and so they dont know what the long term effects are (if any)..I dont wanna be a guinea pig!
Im worried and Im stressed (again!) I didnt think much of my consultant and Im assuming he will be the one who does all the treatment?!!! Arrrggggghhhhh!!

Sorry this is a bit of a long one!! lol
Rachel..xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi rachel ive pm you hun xxxx
hiya j32 did you find out about your d/r in december??


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Rachel

Thought i would drop you aline as im at similar place on the journey.  I'm 43 and ttc no.1.  We were at Barts last week and it does seem you have to wait with them eh. Anyhow, Im not entitled to IVF but still we will have to wait for other suggestions.  If my af comes in about 10 days, im going to barts for the day 2 bloods and DP in Jan for sperm test. I dont think we will be seen property till March time....bit too long cos of my age...meanwhile am looking into goin somewhere else while we wait

best of baby dust to you


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone know if i will have to pay for bloods/scans at barts as im 43 and not entitled to ivf?  

thanks


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi angel 
i would have thought that if your not entitled for ivf then your blood tests would have to be done via gp or you would have to pay!! , best thing you could do is ask your local pct they might be able to help xxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Angels4me - Bloods, and swimmers test are generally considered part of the investigation and done on the NHS. If after they then decide to go for IVF any bloods done as part of treatment will be included in IVF fee.


Regards


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just to let you all know that I am going for my first consultation at Barts tomorrow, so fingers crossed that I get on the waiting list.

Thanks for the namecheck *J32* , you are correct that my appointment is imminent. I will report back on my consultation soon.

I try to avoid coming on fertility sites too frequently, as I find that I just end up focussing too much on it all, but it is always good to see what others' experiences are!

Take care, and wish me luck!!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Cho   - let us know how it goes. 

Hi Zoie   hope all is well - any news? I've been awol for a couple of week as I was in India for a conference  - not the best timing. I wasn't in Mumbai but it was all pretty tense and restrictive nonetheless - hotel was surrounded by armed guards which was a bit surreal. 

I think I am due to start on 15th, haven't managed to speak with any of the nurses yet. I rang them, from India, on my day one and left a message one nurse returned a message on Friday - saying that we needed to arrange dates to book me in. Tried to ring today but all the nurses are off sick apparently (can't understand how they can ALL be off sick - probably receptionist spinning me a line) will try again tomorrow. 

Angels4me, sorry don't know the answer - I would imagine standard investigative tests are available on NHS but I really don't know, wishing you lots of luck though.

Earthspirit77 - sorry appointment didn't go as planned. I wouldn't worry too much about ICSI - iit's not really considered to be an 'experimental' anymore just a variation on IVF which has comparable success rates. You could argue IVF is still experimental as the first IVF child is only 30/31 and the treatment has evolved and developed considerably in those 30 years - ICSI being just one of those developments, but even drug protocols and procedures have changed massively. I am most likely having ICSI as DPs sample wasn't great - ok in number (37 mil) but morphology not ideal and I think they recommened ICSI to maximise your chance of fertilisation. But you need to do what's right for you hun -   .

Right off for a long relaxing bath after a long and tiring journey home. 

xxxx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I had my first consultation at Bart's on Tuesday and was supposed to be seen by Dr Tozer...anyway I was seen by a older gentleman, possibly Eastern European.

He has put me on the waiting list for IVF, he says it's about 3 months long (+Xmas break) so I expect April. In the meantime, in January and February I will do IUI in the hope that it works, so I might have to skip over to that thread for a while. Overall I was pleased with the outcome!

ChoCho


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all 

Just to let you know I'll be having my info. session at Barts next week. Should be getting all drugs to start the following week. I'm irrationally excitied about starting the jabs and getting medication. Please wish us luck.  

Hope everyone's well. Congrats on appointment ChoCho, not long till treatment starts, wishing you all the best. 

Zoie, not long for you either. How are you doing hun?

Rachel - How did your trial ET and bloods go? 

J32 xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi folks, 

Im at same stage as some of you so thought id join in  

I went for CD2 bloods today at Barts. I wont be doin ivf there as im 43 but hoping they will suggest alternatives in March. We had our first consultation with them in Nov so yeh a long wait.  Considering private ivf elsewhere meanwhile

I'm hoping I can call Barts next week for the results over the phone - does anyone know if they will do this - time of the essence at my age?


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Angels4me

There is no harm in calling. I know with SA they don't give results over the phone but that's a bit more complicated than CD2 results where all you want to know is a number. Have you thouht about where you might go privately? 

Hope all works out and   for low FSH. Keep us posted.  

J32 xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

Im in a right ole dilemma. Not sure whether to go to gp who suggested menopur or either argc or for mild ivf approach


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Angels4me

The ARGC gets very positive feeback from most of the ladies who have been there (have you looked at the ARGC thread) and their success rate speaks for itself. However they are quite pricy and do a lot of testing and additional stuff which is very useful if you've had a number of failed attempts but that might not be necessary if you're going for a first round - at least that's the sense I get. I guess it all depends on what you can afford. 

Will the GP give you Menapour to increase your chances of TTC naturally? 

Sounds like a very confusing time for you and your DH and a number of big decisions on the horizon, best of luck and keep us posted 


Zoie  - thanks for PM, I forgot my mobile so still haven't got that Barts number I promised, sorry hun, but can give it to you tomorrow. Although if you ring main reception number for the fertility clinic and ask where you are on the list they should transfer you to this lady or give you the number which is how I got it. Good luck  
BTW Thumbelina posts on Dec/Jan thread too and she is very lovely. 

Hope everyone else is ok.  

Love J32 xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Seems like it's just me on here these days   but thought I'd post a quick update.  

I had info session at Barts today and got Meds (all 2 bags full of them) and dates. I start injecting Buserelin on Sunday (14th) and will have baseline on 30th Dec. All being well will move on to Stims then and have EC and ET on the week commencing 12 Jan. Very exciting to have a schedule in place and looking forward to starting jabbing now - probably won't feel the same in a couple of weeks. 

The info. session lasted over 3 hours   - although we had a very long wait for our individual appointment because DP chose an inopportune moment to go to the loo - so we were last to be seen (we could have shaved an hour off if it hadn't been for that). It was very good and very informative (as you would expect from an information session). 

There were 17 couples, it actually makes you feel very normal when you're surrounded by people in the same boat. Also I know that Barts has the same session every week always with around the same number of couples which makes you realise how many people it affects. 

Feeling quite positive at the moment but am sure the coming weeks will be a rollercoaster for a first timer. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Love
J32 xx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi J32,

Hope everything goes well for you in the New Year.  Like you, I just need a schedule!

My local consultant sent off our referral to Bart's last week.  How long did it take for them to get back to you?  I wasn't aware that there would be an info session.  As you seem to be a bit ahead of me, would you be able to tell me what happens from here on in and some rough timescales?

Thanks,

Jinglebell


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Jinglebell

It takes a week or so for referral to be received by Barts - if you look back on this thread you'll note the common theme of lack of admin. organisation at Barts and so it is probably best to call them to make sure your referral has been received and to ask when you are likely to get an appointment. The best number for this is 0207 601 7540. You should get an appointment at Barts about 2-3 weeks after your referral has been received. If all is fine at that appointment and you don't need any further investigations (not sure what investigations/tests you've had already) they should put you on the waiting list for treatment, which is about 3 months. We were put on the waiting list at the end of July and reached the top mid-November. 

Once you've reached the top of the waiting list they will call you and ask you to call them on day 1 of your cycle, at which point they arrange an info. session and give you massive amounts of drugs and you will start on day 21 of your cycle. There are different protocols of treatment so it might not be exactly the same for you but I think this is the general the process. 

I hope this helps and that the wait between referral and treatment isn't too daunting. 

Let us know how you get on.

J32 x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi J32,

Thanks for the advice!  I was prepared for Bart's being rather poor on the admin side - my consultant's secretary told me to keep bugging them!

Good luck!  I'll let you know how it goes.

Jinglebell


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry you are feeling abandoned J32! 

I think we are still lurking around. As I said on my last post, I try to avoid the fertility sites a bit, as I found when I was doing temping etc. that I was too focused on the fact that I wasn't getting pregnant, and felt like I was starting every day with a negative.

I don't bother temping anymore, so it's not so bad (it also helps being off the loony-making Clomid)...having said all that, we are not really shagging very much either anyway!!! This is due to various illnesses, overwork and socialising, but a month or so off over Xmas will probably do us both a world of good.

I am currently number 165 on the waiting list for IVF and they are doing 17 a week, but they have already started off the pre Xmas folks, so still looking at April. I go to see the nurse at Barts on Friday for info on IUI, as we are going to cram in a couple of IUI's before March.

I am quite nervous about IUI, because when I had the hysterosalpingogram (sp?) it really blardy hurt ("slight discomfort"...WTF) - can anyone let me know what to expect so I can discuss with the nurse?

J32, it sounds as though you are well on the way now - It's like hearing a foreign language reading about all of your injections etc, but I felt that way about the whole TTC thing a year and a half ago. I will keep things crossed for you!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx
j32 please dont feel abandoned we are here xxx
i have pmd you hun xxx 
hope to speak soon xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't worry I'm not feeling too abandoned  - but very nice to hear from you ladies  . Zoie, thanks for PM  honey. That is blooming great news - January is no time at all and you can have a drug free christmas (if you know what I mean  ) Hopefully you're fully recovered from illness now.

I haven't had too many side effects from Buseralin (don't worry Cho - you'll become very familiar with the lingo), just a bit tired. I have to give a presentation at work tomorrow and that's been playing on my mind much more than the drugs so far. I think it's week two that the menapause symptoms start to kick in. 

Need to prepare my presenation so will head off. 

 to you all.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

I called Barts today to see if i could get IUI before my 2nd cons. end of Feb. Lady said she didnt think I was entitled as im 43, I thought it was IVF i was not entitled to.  Anyway, the lady said she will call me back. Anyone know for sure either way? Having int. scan friday, had blood tests also at barts.

Thanks in advance for comments

Merry Christmas


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Angels,

Thanks for your message. I had been referred to Bart's by my original consultant for IVF, not IUI, but I think Barts want to give IUI a go before hand for purposes of budgeting, which is why they have convinced me to give it a go, even though I do not particularly think it will work. I said I would certainly not do IUI if it meant delaying my IVF, so that is probably why they have fitted me in. (All this is speculation, of course!)


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi angels xx
really hope you get to do iui  
if t ey havnt rang you after today then please ring them back!! cause they are not the best at getting back to you xx

chocho bet your getting excited now!!

j32 how is the jabs going? im getting very excited now i cant believe i will be starting on my next af!! i cant wait though xxx

hi to anyone ive missed xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks Zoie and ChoCho

I will call them again tomorrow if they havnt left a message by then.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zoie, I know it's exciting - weirdly - this IF does mad things to you who; would have thought we'd be looking forward to injecting hormones into our system  - I suppose its the possibilities it offers that we're most excited about. 

Jabs have been fine, not too painful. DP has been doing them but I'll have to do them myself from Saturday as he's off to Ireland and Scotland to see family (back on the 29th). The only real side effect has been tiredness and feeling a bit heady (if you know what I mean), but nothing major and not really sure those I've listed are anything to do with the drugs. It's funny how you want side effects so you have evidence that the drugs working, I suppose it's like searching for symptoms during TWW. There might be more to report next week. 

Angels, I agree with Zoie, chase them if you don't hear anything back. Good luck. (Just seen your post definitely give them a ring tomorrow - even the nurses acknowledge that the admin. and trying to get them on the phone is a nightmare) 

Cho   you must be starting IUI pretty soon, would be great if it works and save you from madness of IVF.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

wow its quiet on here!! well i should hear from doctor louisy tomorrow with my date to go up and get info and drugs!! 
i cant belive my af starts in 10 days   it seems to be going very quick!! 
j32 how are you getting on hun ??

hope all ok chocho

angels how are you getting on with barts?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all hope all are ok xx

well thought i would update you's
today i got a call from dr louisy and all is sorted for me to go up, just got to wait for call which will be after xmas! and hope i can get in there before the 18th dr said to the nurse my dates and that they are going to try and get me on before the 18th which is day 21 for me!! 
so all is going ahead so its a sober xmas for me this yeah woohoo xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats Zoie,   you'll be up an running before you know it. 

The info days are every wednesday and a top tip  while I remember: after the presentations you will be sent to pick up your prescription from the pharmacy. Try to make sure you sit near the door  - when in the presentation room - so you are one of the 1st to pick up prescriptions as the individual appoinments take place after this on a first come first served basis. So the sooner you pick up your prescription and head back to the main reception the quicker you will be seen. While we were the first out of the presentation room, DP picked that moment to go to the loo   and we were the last to pick up our prescription and the last to be seen which meant we had to wait over an HOUR AND A HALF!!!! to be seen, and as I had to go to work that afternoon (and wanted a nice Carluccio lunch beforehand) it was very very frustrating.

Day 8 on Buseralin, still no real side effects, AF should have arrived by now and hasn't so any AF dances gratefully received.

Hope you're all well take care,
J32 xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

im abit confused? why would your period be due if you are d/r?? sureely you wouldnt have a af! 
i thought that if your d/r then that puts you into a menopause so you wouldnt have a af?

how long are you d/r for its norm 2 weeks aint it!! do you know when the clinic re opens after xmas?


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Zoie

DR does put you into menapause (or shuts your system down) but still have to get rid of womb lining so you have a nice thin lining at the beginning of stimms and then you build up fresh lining during stimming phase. So in a normal 28 day cycle you should start AF about 7 days after you start DRing but I think for a lot of women AF is delayed by DR drugs. If you don't have AF then lining is normally too thick at baseline to start you on stimms and you have to downreg for longer. 

Hope that makes sense. 

J32 xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

oh ok!! i get it now!! hope the d/r drugs aint like the cyclogest pessaries cause they always make me late!!!

i just cant wait now!! did you know when the clinic reopened?
do you know what stimm drugs you will be on?


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Went to Barts for first scan fri, staff off sick so wasted journey, going tues. No one let me know. 

Also went to my own docs for smear test and could not be done as my womb is tilted the other way(aparently 25% are), arsy boss on friday..so bit of a bum week really.  Still at work...havnt managed to get all chrissy shopping done either. 

sorry had to hav a rant....

Feels ever so slow ...think thats cos im 43 and am running out of belief that will ever happen...

over and out ...will try to sound happy next time!

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Angels     What a pain, that is very unprofessional of Barts    I'm sure you were totally  p1ssed off. Good luck for tomorrow though  . What's the scan for? 

Zoie, I will be on Gonal F, will also be taking a blood thinning medication called clexane because of my thrombophillia. Also you have to continue with a lesser dose of Buseralin during stimming so I'll be like a pin cushion during that phase. 

AF arrived this mornin so quite please about that. 

Speak soon, take care all


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks J32  

Been to Barts today, had int. scan (part of initial investigations), told all looks healthy, so thats one good thing.  Gotta wait till end of Feb for 2nd cons. when hopefully some suggestions will be made...not sure if we are entitled to anything on nhs as im 43. Up till now dont know why im not getting pg.

Good luck with your tx...here hoping for us in 2009


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all hope you all had a greta xmas xxx

hiys j32 how are the jabs going?any mood swings yet?

well today af turned up but not till after 4pm so tomorrow will count as day 1!! so am going to ring barts tomorrow and ask about the next info session!! im just hoping they are open!!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello ladies

Hope you all had a a lovely Christmas and New Year. Here's to a wonderful 2009 for us all. 

Zoie - how did you get on? Have you got your info. session booked. Not long now. 

I was at Barts on Tuesday for my Baseline, which was ok and have moved on to stimming with Gonal F. Am still spotting quite heavily even though AF arrived last Monday (22nd Dec) which I am slightly worried about but nurse said it was quite normal for a bit of spotting to take place with Buseralin. Just hope I'm retaining enough to get a nice thick lining next week. Have a blood test on Monday to see how I'm responding to stimming drugs then a scan next wednesday and friday to check on follies, I should know when EC is by next Friday - both exciting and scary.

Hope everyone is well.  

Lots of love J32


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Received notification from barts my feb appointment(2nd cons) is now April! My Doc referred me in Sept 08 so how long does one have to wait ? Im 43 so six months waiting does not help ........

Im so down about it....feels like you have no control unless you have loads of money.  Feel i could at least be on fertility drugs whilst waiting....

aarrrrggghhhh

had to get that off my chest


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

So sorry Angels, as we've all learned Barts can be crap when it comes to the admin side of things. Are there any parallel routes you can pursue while waiting for your Barts appointment/treatment. I really understand your frustration, hopefully they'll get their act together for you soon hun.    

Just a quick update from me - had EC today got 10 eggs, just hoping they fertilise tonight and get some good news tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well.

J32 xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck J32


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cheers Jo, much appreciated. Got 7 embies, very happy with that.  

How are you hun, hope things are ok, thinking of you.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh well done! whens ET?       

im ok hun, no more tx for moi though   

jo xxx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Well happy new year to everyone, and lets hope 2009 is the year for us all to finally get what we have been working so hard for!!

Well done J32..I have my fingers crossed for you!

I have had good news ... I am starting my first IUI this month (first scan on Friday), and the nurse has just informed me that I can go straight on to IVF if this cycle fails!!! I'm a bit shocked actually, and I can't believe it has come around so soon. I am so glad that, after lurking on these boards for a while, I took the decision to switch from Homerton to Barts!

It's a weird feeling in a way - joy at being so close to treatment, but then nerves at the prospect that soon I will find out for definite if I am ever likely to conceive!

Anyway, I'll be keeping everything but my legs crossed over the next few weeks!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

A quick update from me - am at the top of the list now, so will be starting tx pretty soon.  Excited and nervous at the same time!  I just hope 2009 is all of our year!

Nix.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow it's all happenig on here.

Jo     thanks so much for all your good wishes, I know this can't be an easy time for you and the fact that you're still able to be so supportive shows what an amazing person you are. I'm sure you're time will come hun.     

Congrats Nix and Cho, that's brilliant and seems to have come round quickly, perhaps they're moving through their lists quicker now. You'll find that the staff and treatment side of things at Barts is much much better than the admin. I have had a very positive experience with them as far as treatment goes. I now have 2 embies on board, so please send me some sticky vibes. I can feel bouts of OCD already affecting me and I'm only 1 day past ET   god knwo what the next 2 weeks will be like.

Zoie, hope you're well and looking forward to getting started next month, perhaps you'll be cycling together which will be nice. 

Love and  
J32


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sticky vibes to you j32  

   nix & cho  

j32, thanks hun. im not as brave as i sound though cos i havnt actually been able to make the call and cancel my tx at Barts yet   I know I will probably have to but am hoping that dh will change his mind and then things will all be ok   Living in fairyland I think but its easier than admitting the truth  

Jo xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo  

I think it's fine not to cancel your appointment until last minute. 

Have you and DH spoken about it at all since you decided to stop treatment, does he know it still means so much to you? I can understand him wanting a break as IF can take over everything but to say never is a very extreme response. It's funny because after all the pressure of TTC for years and the difficulties it created between me my DP, going through treatment has brought us together. I think that he has been able to see he is part of this process and is able to be more supportive on a practical level through treatment and it has all become more tangible for him which has made us feel we're in it together. We were both dreading it thinking it would add more tension and difficulty to our relationships but it has actually done the opposite. 

Let me know how you get on and feel free to PM me any time if you need to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Girls

may I join you?  My name is Lindsey and I have been TC for nearly 5 years.  After a break off nearly two year I think I could be about to start again.  I had an appointment at my local hospital this morning and was told that they would refer me to Barts for ICSI.

What is the waiting list for Barts?

we have got to have all our blood done, and I'm waiting on AF so I can have my day 3 - 5 bloods done, heavens know when she'll turn up, this month I be longing to see her!!  

I have had two private ICSI @ Holly House, 1 BFN and 1 BFP that ended in an Ectopic, i have tried Clomid and again had another Ectopic so this really is our last chance.

Be good to chat to some of you



Lindseyxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome lindsey xxx
the waiting list at barts is 4 months at the mo hun xx but normally you go up for first consultation and the a follow up then waiting list! some people do get put onto waiting list while waiting for second his appointment xx hope this helps hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Zoie

thanks for that, at least that gives me something to work with,  Good luck with your treatment
x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

your welcome hun xx hope it goes quick and i see you around with a bfp!! at the end


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

I am new on here but have read loads of reallly good advice and seen lots of positive support. I am on 2ww during 2nd cycle of IUI (stessed!!) but am mentally preparing myself for the next step in the fertility chgain. 

Has anyone been to Barts via the NHS route (Basildon Hospital)? If so, what were your experience and what was the wait time roughly?

Many thanks in advance for answers / support


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks j32   it felt good to get that out of my head actually as ive been ignoring it hoping it would go away   

just so you know, its not like im taking up an appointment space that could be used for someone else, i havnt got any appointments booked yet, was just waiting for Barts to send me my follow up one with the cons but it hasnt come through yet and also I needed to go and have a scan done which I havnt got round to booking yet either. I just cant bring myself to ring up and say we dont need it anymore. Keep hoping that this last month or so off thinking about it all would have changed dh's mind, he hasnt said so as yet but im still hoping anyway   

How does it feel being pupo j32?!!      

hugs and kisses to all the other girlies   

jo x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jo - even if you did have an appointment, there are enough people willing to take short notice cancellations that I'm sure it would be ok, and you just can't be sure whether your situation will change to risk cancelling anything. The last thing you want to do is cancel then you and DH decide you do want to go ahead and you have to start from scratch after all you've been through. If you haven't spoken to DH about it recently there may be every chance that his mind may have softened. If you can and when the time is right you might want to let him know that while you acknowledge how he feels about it, it is still something that you feel strongly about and all you want is for him to keep an open mind about it.    

It feels a bit sureal being PUPO, can't quite get my head around it, it ranges to forgetting about it to thinking about it obsessively.

Welcome Lins and Lisa -    this site is great for advice. I was referred to Barts from my local hospital. It took ages (years) to finally get them to refer me but once the referral was sent (you need to follow this up with Barts to make sure they get the referral) it took about 3 weeks for first appointment with Barts. I'd had all my tests by then so was put straight on the waiting list which at that time was abut 3/4 months - it may have reduced now though as they were dealing with a bit of a backlog at the time I think. If you follow this thread you will notice that there is a consistent theme of admin ineffeciency at Barts but the treatment itself has, for the most part, been great.

Zoie   hope you're well hun. 

J32 xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

J32 - congrats on being PUPO !  I'll keep everything crossed for you !!

Quick question for you - how much time have you had to take off work during this IVF cycle ? 

x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Nix

The only time I have taken off as leave is this week for EC and ET - I had EC on Monday and ET on wednesday and will be back to work on Monday. There was no real need to take off the Thursday and Friday as a I felt fine but I thought I would prefer to relax and not head straight back just in case there was any ongoing discomfort from EC and ET. I am quite lucky as I was downregging over the Christmas break (when we get 10 days off work anyway) and had my baseline scan during this period too. My workplace is quite close to Barts (a couple of tube stops away) so could fit in scans and blood tests to my normal working day (with a bit of 'working from home'). I have outlined below all the trips to the hospital and approx. time taken. 

Information day  - 1/2 day (from 10 to about 1)
Baseline scan (wee had to wait ages to be seen so it took about 1 1/2 hours)
Day 7 bloods - in and out in about 10 mins
Day 9 scan - 40 mins to 1 hr
Day 11 scan - 40 mins - 1 hr
EC - (you'll need the whole day)
ET -  about 40 mins to 1 hr

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for this J32,

I work pretty close to Barts (walking distance) so the scans wouldn't be a problem, was just wondering what time I should be thinking of booking off as leave.  Did Barts advise you take any time off ?  Or offer a Dr's note for your work ?  Have read on here that some people are given a note for 2 weeks ?!  When would this be for then ?  Do you not think - or did Barts say - this isn't necessary ??

Sorry for all the questions !

How you feeling ?  When is test day ?

Nix. x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Nix,

The amount of time you take off is largely a matter of personal preference. Some people take off the entire 2 weeks after EC and some just the EC and ET days. I ended up using leave last week (even for EC and ET) as I had some days to take anyway before the end of my leave year at the end of January. I haven't told anyone at work and this seemed the least conspicuous approach to take and meant I didn't have to explain anything to anyone, but I realise most people don't have leave to spare. Does your workplace know? You could try to get signed off by Barts (they didn't offer, but I didn't ask) or by your GP and if you don't want your work to know about your treatment they might be able to put somethig like hospital treamement or gyneacological procedure. 

I definitely benefited from having last week off but it does help to come back to work in week two so that you don't become obssessed (although I'm still obssessed, just obssessed at work). Again this is a personal decision and often depends on how stressful or physically demanding your work. My job is not without its streses but is not too bad and mainly involves sitting in fornt of a computer. 

Hope this helps and good luck hun. When do you start?


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi FF's

Seems to be people around on this thread. Quick question. 

Wonder if any of you ladies know how Barts feel about giving blood/sperm results before 2nd consultation?  We are waiting for 2nd cons but at least 6 weeks away. As I am 43 want to have a consultation elsewhere and take results with me to save time as it is of the essence

DP only had his sperm test yesterday

thank you for your comments


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Angels

How are you?

When I requested SA over the phone, they said they only give these out in person (bot sure about bloods). You could try though and explain your situation, if that doesn't work you could perhaps ask them to send results to you GP and collect them from the GP. 

J32 xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey *J32* - Thanks for that. My work do know, but not out of my choice (long story  ) so I would rather not tell them anything. There is a bit issue with leave in my office at the moment, so not sure I could go down that route. I guess I'll just have to see how I feel at the time and work it out from there. Not sure when I'm starting. Told I can start more or less straight away - am going for information session tomorrow, so I guess I'll find out then ?! How are you feeling at the mo ? I really, really hope we hear good news from you soon !!!

Hey *Angels* - not sure if they will give out results over the phone, my old clinic wouldn't anyway. Definitely worth J32's suggestion and asking if they'd forward them to your GP. Good luck !!

Nix.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Nix - not really feeling much to speak of, a few twinges, but that's pretty normal from what I can gather, trying desperately not to read anything into anything. 

Sorry to here work situation is not great with regards to taking time office. I'd go down the sick note from doctor route then, they can't argue with that. As my DP keeps saying, I can't allow work situation to stress me out, although, sometimes that's easier said than done. At least you're nice and close by for bloods and scans - that makes a big difference I find. When I was at my local hospital I'd practically have to take the day off for every appointment.  

Enjoy the info. session tomorrow. I found it very useful and it was exciting to finally be starting and get dates - you should be given your schedule tomorrow. I'm not sure whether you remember me saying this to Zoie but my tip is to sit near the door during the presentations so that you are one of the first out to pick up prescription. My DP went to the loo after presentations we were the last but one to pick up our prescription and then had to wait over an hour to see nurse (done on a first come first served basis once you return from picking up prescriptions)  . 

Zoie - it's been ages, hope you're doing ok hun - not long now, when is your info session, is it beginning of February? You must be getting excited now.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks hun.  Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

I've already passed on the "sit by the door" tip to DH  !!!  

Nix.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

and don't let him go to the loo either


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies soz not been around much just keeping myself busy!! 

j32- all ok here i have my info day on the 4th of feb and then d/r on the 14th!! cant go on the 28th as its to far gap between starting d/r as they like you to have info nearer your af!! so its fresh in your mind!!  but im finally booked in now!!  

havnt got long but it is dragging at the mo!! im hopeing my dates are a good amen cause ive worked out i d/r on valentines day aand then if all goes well i will be testing on the 29th march which is mums birthday!! so that wwould be a great day to have a bfp!!!

how are you? hope you ok and its not dragging to much xxx

hiya to everyone else xxx

lisa- i was at basildon hospital to start with under dr haloob i haad clomid and then iui with him and then he reffered me to barts for ivf!!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zoie - you're so nearly there hun, and those dates seem like a very good omen to me.


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Looks like lots of you are well stuck into the ivf since this new year. Last time I posted I was starting iui this cycle, and had been told I could go straight on to ivf if it doesn't work. So far it looks as though I am going to have to abandon this cycle, as I have too many large follicles, and therefore the risk of multiples. They have said they will do a third scan on Friday to see if any have dropped off, but I think they are just humouring me .

Anyway, I have decided that I will try IUI next month if this is abandoned, rather than taking the big step of IVF immediately.

Does anyone know of any alternatives to abandoning treatment due to too many follicles?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

ChoChoSan,

Would your clinic offer the alternative of converting to IVF if you have too many follicles ??

x


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have just emailed to find out...I doubt they will manage such a last minute change!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick question:  do any of you girls have acupuncture ?  Thinking of giving it a go for this IVF cycle and wondered if any of you have it done near Barts that you'd recommend ?

Ta !


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Nix,

I had Acu at the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley street. Not that close to Barts but not too bad and they specialise in IVF  - they do a lot of the ARGC women as its around the corner from the argc. It's not cheap but about average for acu specialising in IVF - £60 for 1st consult and then £45 a session. 

ChoCho - such a pain - having lots of big follies is normally a good thing in fertility treatment   - hope they manage to salvage this cycle one way or another.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks hun - think I'll give them a call.

If I'm due to start in a couple of weeks, do you think it would still be beneficial or too late now ?  I wasn't expecting this cycle to come round for another month or so, so am a bit unprepared....


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello all,

Got our initial letter from Bart's today!  AND WITHIN THE TIME THEY SAID TOO!  There's so much stuff in it.  Bit too much to take in so will leave it until tomorrow morning to look over it properly.  But our appointment is on the 9th Feb.  Apparently it involves registration, transvaginal scan, SA, medical history, clinic consultation, nurse co-ordinator to advise on commencement of treatment. 

They also want a day 1-3 blood test and HIV, etc. done first, but we've already had those done and I thought the results would have been sent up.  Bit confusing!  Haven't really got time in the next 2 weeks to have them done again.

Letter also says that we will have to pay for PESA/TESE if needed.  Well we do need - SA of zero (why ANOTHER SA?) A complete surprise - how much will that be?

It just seems all very quick, not that I'd normally complain, but they're re-doing tests we've already had done and talking about commencement of treatment when we don't even know if we can have treatment without a donor.  I just guess I thought that after all the tests we've had done, we'd have had something a bit more specific to us.  Feels a bit like a conveyor belt.  Ah well, I guess we just go back to the start and suppress our frustration.  And accept that whilst it might seem like a rush now, things will all slow down and get complicated when they get to DH's SA and my genetic history!  

Well, we've waited this long, I guess we can wait some more.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

J x


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Follow up - Barts won't switch to IVF to redeem this cycle - they thought that suggestion was a bit unorthodox! Anyway, IVF is so involved that I would rather wait and have another crack at IUI on less clomid next month. It is a bit of a drag, but lets face it, I am used to not being pregnant at the end of each month, so what difference does it make?

Hilariously, they said I should not have sex this month due to the risk of multiples! I pmsl at that one - It made no difference for the 6 months I was taking Clomid last summer...even on twice the dose I was on this month, so I am hardly going to start worrying now. Anyway, DP and I had a row this weekend (I'm ovulating) that led to DP sleeping in the spare room (the big baby!), so no worries there anyway 

*Jinglebell I would contact the hospital that referred you to Barts and ask them to send your test results to Barts asap. Barts should be happy with that, unless they were done long ago. Its probably worth calling or emailing the nurses to talk about the donor thing. I am sure that you will meet with a consultant on your first appointment to discuss your plan of action. They are obviously very busy, but when the ball gets rolling you will probably find that the staff are really lovely.

If you want clarification on anything just email [email protected]*


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, just to let you know it was BFN for me. Not feeling too bad at the moment as I have been testing for a few days (today is OTD) and so pretty much knew what was coming. Still not AF but I would imagine it's progesterone cream holding it off. Waiting for Barts to call me to let me know what happens next. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck and I'll keep you posted of next stage. 

J32 xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So, so sorry J32 - was really hoping it was gonna be good news for you.

 

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32 big   hun xxx i was really hoping for you xxx let us know what your next steps are xxx keep in touch hun xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xx

just thought i would let you know i had my info day today and now got all drugs in fridge and ready woohoo!!

i start dr on the 16th
baseline scan on the 2nd of march
stimm 3rd march hopefully
ec around the 16th of march!! 

i cant believe im finally here!! 

how is everyone?? its been quiet on here!!


----------



## Pink Lady34 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Zoie,

I am new to this site and have got an my Cons appt on 17th Feb.  Been reading your postings, Good luck with starting your tx on 16th!

Bet you are feeling excited that you are finally going to start.

I really wish you all the very best and hoping you get a 

Suex


----------



## Pink Lady34 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am a newbie to this site.  

After a BFN with our first IVF/ICSI cycle at Holly House in Nov'08, our GP has referred my DH and I to Barts for our 2nd NHS attempt.
We have got our initial cons appt on 17th Feb.  Went for my Day 1-3 and Immune blood test today ahead our appt.  I forgot to ask how long the results will take, hope their are back in time for appt on 17th!

I am not sure why I have to my Day 1-3 hormone tests repeated as they were last done last July?

I see from the other postings that the waiting list is approx 4 mths, is that from the initial cons?  I just really want to get on with another cycle.  I know that I should be very grateful that we are getting another 2 attempts on the NHS, and I have to learn to be patient.  I guess just that we were lucky last time, we got our letter from the PCT saying they would fund our treatment and we got our cons appt 2 wks later and then started our cycle straight away as there was no waiting list.  But from what I have read Barts does seem to have a good reputation.  Let's hope I'll be monitored more closely this time, really don't want OHSS again!

Anyway enough of my waffle.  Good luck to all you ladies who are currently having tx or are about to start.  Let's hope 2009 is all our year for realising our dream of becoming mummies.  

Pink Ladyxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Zoie & Pink Lady !!

As for me - I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so I can start DR'ing - it's always late when you want it to arrive isn't it !?

Nix.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck to you all. 

Zoie exciting to have the drugs. 

Nix hope AF shows up soon (how often do we say that), have you tested to make sure there's no reason for it to be late - stranger things have happpened. 

Pink Lady - I've heard that they're clearing the waiting list pretty quickly so you might not have to wait that long - see what they say at the cons appointment and good luck with that. 

I have my follow-up next week with Amanda Tozer (I'm paying for it though, otherwise I'd have to wait months to see a cons) at least this way I feel I can move on to next stage. 

  to you all.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey J32,

How's you hun ?  What's the deal with Barts after a BFN then ?  All they have said is that you have to wait 3 months between cycles - I take it it;s not that straightforward then ?!?

No, haven't tested but I know AF is on the way - got all usual symptoms, plus I feel like I could kill everyone in sight !  PMT ?  Me ? Never !!  LOL.

Nix.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not sure other than that they said the first available follow-up appointment was for March (with the Nurse not the consultant). I think at this point they decide on next treatment cycle, however they weren't clear whether you would automatically cycle after three AFs or whether you would go back on the waiting list after follow-up (the nurse said they might have cleared the list by then in any case). I don't want to wait until March to get any information and so have decided to pay for a private follow-up consulaton (£100) for next week as I have some questions. I guess I'll find out what the score is then. 

Good that you've got signs she will begin imminently  - will you starts downregging at the beginning of your cycle then or on day 21.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck with your appointment then - let us know how it goes !  Have you met Ms Tozer before now ?  All my inititial correspondence came from her, but I've never clapped eyes on the woman!  My initial appointment was with Dr Louisy. 

They've put me on a follicular phase protocol, so I start DR'ing on CD2 - I'm assuming it's cos my cycles are irregular and I've got PCO's ?!?!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi 

We have 2nd cons. at Barts end of feb. Is been 6 months since my doc referred us. I am not entitled to ivf on nhs so wondering if anyone here knows possible suggestions they may have for us. Im 43, so am disappointed they have taken so long. Wondering if they will suggest Clomid, not sure if we would get on nhs due to age

thanks


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi J32
Sorry to hear you had BFN. I am pretty sure I am about to join you in same boat. stupidly tested 2 days early today and was negative. I am on progesterone intramuscular injections as reacted badly to crinone and cyclogest so I will carry on til weds. I am at barts too and was made to wait an age for treatment. My worry is I will not be funded again as 40 on 8th March - a cynic might say that is why they delayed treatment. Can I ask you how you arranged a private appointment for follow up as i also feel i cant wait 3 months! Did you just do HPT or did you have a blood test. I find it impossible to even get barts to answer the phone - let me know your top tips!
Clare x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Clare

So sorry about your HPT   - I'll say what everyone says on here when you test early and get a BFN: you should keep everything going until test day and that there are plenty of results that have gone from BFN before the official test day (OTD) to BFP on the test day. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.   . I only did a HPT - I don't think Barts do blood tests as a matter of course, they might if your results are borderline or you got a faint BFP. 

Should you need a private follow-up speak to a woman called Kim Nevin (you shouldn't have the same problems getting through on this number, the other number is a complete niightmmare  ) It will cost £100 and will be on a Tuesday evening. I'd wait until OTD and speak to one of the nurses before making the appointment though. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Blowing you some bubbles for luck.

J32 xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Angels just wanted to wish you good luck for your appointment in Feb.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks J32  hope they have some suggestions


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks J32 - I will let you know how i get on tomorrow - not feeling too positive - have cramps but also feel sick - probably all psychosymatic!

Thanks for your support and for Kim Nevin's number

Clare


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just popping on to wish Clare god luck with test.


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi J32 - thanks for message.
Sadly went for blood test and it came back negative yesterday. I am trying not to be too down as know from experience far worse things happen at sea as they say - 2 years tomorrow we had my son's funeral - i went and made his grave look pretty today with lots of hearts and flowers.
I met a lovely nurse called Francesca yesterday who has promised me she will fast track appt with Dr, and will put me straight on waiting list for another cycle. She seems to think that once I am on waiting list  before 40 (which is in 3 weeks - oops!) then that is ok - lets hope and pray she is right.
I do feel gutted as you must do - its really hard. 
Let me know how you get on and thank you for your support.
will keep you posted
Clare x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Clare hun I am so sorry.    

Have PMed you.


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello everybody...

...just popping in for my monthly update...it seems to have been relatively quiet on the boards, recently.

We are back on target for treatment this month after having to abandon IUI last month, due to too many folicles. This month I have had a half dose of Clomid, 25mg. So far I am developing 2 big fat juicy follicles, but lining just slightly too thin. I dont normally ov until CD17, but docs want me to inject to stim ov tomorrow CD13 for treatment on Wednesday, so its a big 'fingers crossed' that something will happen this month!

God, this infertility stuff is sooo blardy boring, though isn't it? Does anyone else ever just get fed up of thinking about the same boring **** every month? It's a bit ironic , really...just at the time when you are supposed to be looking afetr yourself and treating your body as if it were a temple, you most fancy necking large glasses of wine and smoking **** and partying!!

By the way, I wrote sh1t, not poop, and the message boards overlord has edited me....and I thought we were all adults on here!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

clare - so sorry hun xxx hope you and dh are ok  
j32- goodluck for tomozz hun 
chocho- sounds good hun xx

well ive started today did my first injection at 8.30 this morning!!  all went well and didnt hurt!! so woohoo cant wait for the time to fly!!


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck Chocho and Zoie    its about time we had some Barts BFPs so come on ladies you can do it I know it. Chocho, totally empathise, having this on the brain month in month out years on end is an ever present psychological trauma that no one really gets unless they've been there. 

Nix, how you getting have you started. 

Sending you all loads of positive vibes. 

J32 xx


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, well had my first IUI on Wednesday - so everything crossed except my legs!

The doctor doing the treatment said he found it really tricky, that my cervix was quite inaccessible. Although he did complete the treatment, he said that if I don't get pregnant as a result of this, I will need to go for a 'dummy embryo transfer' before I have IVF, so they can have a practice, and that they might have to dilate me to get it in!!!!! I am a bit scared of that as it sounds painful...has anyone else had experience of this?


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi cho cho

I have a retroverted uterus, maybe you have the same?? My doc used a clamp and i was sedated for ET as it may have been uncomfortagle without sedation, but not painful. 25% of us have introverted uterus, facing the other way, its just individual anatomy and doesnt mean there is anything wrong, just less straight forward to access. I went for a smear recently and my doc couldnt see my cervix. Maybe you could ask your doc if it is retroverted or something else


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi ladies ,

wondered if you could give me some advice please? I'm under Queens hospital in Romford and have been for about 18 months. Have had relevant tests and done clomid for 6 months. I'm seeing the consultant at Queens next week and hopefully he will decide which treatment we will follow next, either IUI or IVF depending on the SA results(which weren't brilliant). Anyway, if he offers me IUI on NHS the obviously that is what he thinks will work best. Just wondered if you could give me some advice cos I hear that IUI results aren't as good as IVF and I'm not sure if he offers me this to go ahead and do it at Queens or ask if I can have it at Barts(which is where I get sent to for NHS IVF) or if I should say to him that I would like to go straight to IVF. I also wondered if you had IUI was it done by a nurse or doctor at the hospital because I'm let to believe that at Queens it's done by a nurse.

Sorry for all the questions but because I have this final appt next week I need to go knowing what I should do and not just be told(if that makes sense?)

Welcome your opinions etc, thanks ibn advance
X


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Pixie,

IUI at Queen's is done by Ann or Maria.  I am assuming you are seeing Satha as your consultant there ?  Not sure if he would let you skip IUI if he suggests it, but I guess it depends on you DP's SA results.

Good luck

NIx.


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Angels,

thanks for your comments...sounds like we do have the same thing - I have also experienced difficult smears in the past. I will ask for sedation if they intend to start poking around up there! I am halfway through my 2ww after first iui, so hopefully it won't come to that, but I am not expecting anything (cynical emoticon!).

Hope everyone else is doing well...have we had any new bfps on here recently? Come on girls - I can't be carrying the whole thread's expectations on my own this week!! Due to test next Wednesday.


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Nix, yes my consultant is Dr Satha and yes your probably right I will have to wait to see what he recommends. I remember last time I suggested something it didin't go down too well, lol.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

No - not the easiest man to chat to is he !!


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

No he is not, last time that we were there I asked if I could have a lap op done for further investigations. He said that he wouldn't do it cos it was too expensive on NHS and that it was too dangerous. He also said when we walked into the room that we had 10 minutes to talk to him and he was literarily watching the time! Hubby was mad and I sat there in tears.

Anyway went back to my GP who gave me a referral to another Gynae who did the lap and dye, which came back clear anyways but at least I can rule that out!
x


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, my iui ended in failure - came on today, although I wasn't due to test until Wednesday, I have a short cycle. I did a cheeky little early test on Saturday, so not too much of a surprise. The nurses have told me to go ahead and do the Clearblue test tonight anyway, just to confirm.

Feeling really, really low today...brimming with tears in work - I expect it's because its my first treatment, and when you still don't get up the duff after treatment things start to look a bit bleak.

Ha ha...I have locked the door to my office just then in case anyone walked in when I was in tears, then I went out to answer the door and locked myself out...I have just spent the last half an hour trying to break in through the window with a couple of staff members...successfully thank goodness!!

Anyway, blah blah - trying not to get too negative...I was supposed to start IVF next month, but I might ask them to try another iui again so as to at least give myself the best odds.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry hun,


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

ChoCho    

It always knocks you for six, but somehow we manage to pick ourselves up again. 

Hopefully breaking into your office took your mind of it for a moment, sending out early    for next round. 

Hope everyone is well.

Zoie - how are you doing hun, are you stimming yet, musn't be long now.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies 
soz not been around just com has broke !! 

wanted to let you know that while stimming i didnt get my af cause i was pregs!! i had a natural bfp!!!  
hormone levels are 2500!! nurse said its fab

hope you girls are doing ok and hope to catch u soon xxxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG    That's amazing Zoie congratulations. When's your scan.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

zoie!!! why didnt you text me your news?!!!   big congrats hun


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs everyone...and what great news from Zoie! Always good to see a BFP when feeling down.

Am feeling much more positive today...after all I have more treatment ahead of me, so not going to let the [email protected] grind me down


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180340.0


----------

